# HdR: Die Ringe der Macht - Amazon pausiert Review-Release für drei Tage



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *HdR: Die Ringe der Macht - Amazon pausiert Review-Release für drei Tage*

					Infolge massiven Review-Bombings bei der neuen Herr-der-Ringe-Serie "Die Ringe der Macht" hat Amazon die Veröffentlichung von Nutzerwertungen für drei Tage pausiert. Damit will das Unternehmen verhindern, dass eigene Shows und Serien direkt zum Release mit negativen Reviews überhäuft werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *HdR: Die Ringe der Macht - Amazon pausiert Review-Release für drei Tage*


----------



## Kupferrrohr (5. September 2022)

Wenn ich mir bei IMDB die Ratings ansehe und mir, abgesehen von den 1-Sterne-Hate-Reviews, echte und ehrliche Meinungen zur Serie durchlesen möchte, die es auch gibt, stoße ich vor folgendes Problem:

1 -Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
2 -Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
3-Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
4-Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
5-Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews

Ab den 6 -Sterne Reviews darf ich mir dann Berichte von Usern durchlesen.

Das halte ich für eine absolute Frechheit. Was sind das für Methoden? Es _KANN_ ja auch duchaus berechtige Kritik an der Serie geben, die ich mit einfließen lassen möchte. Aber da IMDB zu Amazon gehört, wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Selbst wenn die Serie gut sein sollte, habe ich von vornerein jetzt schon keine Lust mehr, diese Praktiken auch noch mit meinem View und meiner Zeit zu belohnen. Ich werds nicht schauen - nicht, weil ich Angst vor "Wokeness" habe, sondern weil Amazon / Jeff Bezoz abstoßend sind und es gerade mal wieder beweisen.


----------



## DaStash (5. September 2022)

Ich finde review-Bombing wesentlich nerviger und schädlich für user die sich einfach nur informieren wollen und von den ganzen Wohlstandskiddiz und deren neuen Hosentaschenaufstands-lifestile, es ist ja so schön einfach, davon abgehalten werden. Das Unternehmen dagegen vorgehen, wie Steam und jetzt auch Amazon, ist nachvollziehbar. Aufpassen muss man natürlich, dass dadurch berechtigte Kritik nicht unterdrückt wird. Bei Amazon geht es vor allem darum, dass geprüft wird, ob jene Accounts überhaupt geguckt haben, können bzw. könnten, da für viele solcher bombings extra Accounts angelegt werden. Da fragt man sich soviewo, wie man nur so viel Zeit in firstworld problems stecken kann.^^

MfG


----------



## Hills1975 (5. September 2022)

Naja ich fand die ersten beiden Teilen ganz gut, fehlt noch was aber würde so ne 6,2 geben. Ist halt der Anfang einer Serie die aufgebaut wird.

Was ich aber viel schlimmer finde, sind diese rassistischen Kommentare ala, schwarzer leb geht nicht usw.
Und genau wegen solcher Kommentare kann ich es verstehe wenn man das erstmal deaktiviert.


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

Was hat Amazon auch erwartet? Dass sie ein hundert Jahre altes "Franchise" einfach nach ihren Vorstellungen hinbiegen wie sie wollen und ihnen dann alle dafür zujubeln? So ist das halt wenn man sich den größten Namen zulegt. Eine Geschichte die ein ganzes Genre definiert hat. Hätte man sich ja bei Star Wars anschauen können was bei einer so großen Marke los ist wenn es Fans über mehrere Generationen und Medien gibt. Hätten sie die Kohle lieber in eine neue IP stecken sollen. Kreative Leute ein neues, originelles Kunstwerk schaffen lassen dass neue Fans gewinnt. Aber die Kunst spielt hier ja eh keine Rolle, nur die Zugkraft des Namens um damit Abos zu generieren.


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. September 2022)

Ich gebe auf Film-, und Serienbewertungen (fast) gar nichts mehr.
Gerade bei Buch-, oder Spielverfilmungen kommen alle sog. "Fans" aus den Löchern gekrochen, nicht selten ohne das sie den Film/Serie überhaupt gesehen haben, um eine negative Bewertung abgeben zu können.

Andersherum gibt es viele "Machwerke", gerade aus dem asiatischen (Anime-) Bereich mit Bewertungen von 8 oder höher, wo man sich fragt, wieviel die Bewerter zuvor getrunken haben, oder sie einfach auch einfach nur "Mega-Fans" sind.


----------



## Hills1975 (5. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde review-Bombing wesentlich nerviger und schädlich für user die sich einfach nur informieren wollen und von den ganzen Wohlstandskiddiz und deren neuen Hosentaschenaufstands-lifestile, es ist ja so schön einfach, davon abgehalten werden. Das Unternehmen dagegen vorgehen, wie Steam und jetzt auch Amazon, ist nachvollziehbar. Aufpassen muss man natürlich, dass dadurch berechtigte Kritik nicht unterdrückt wird. Bei Amazon geht es vor allem darum, dass geprüft wird, ob jene Accounts überhaupt geguckt haben, können bzw. könnten, da für viele solcher bombings extra Accounts angelegt werden. Da fragt man sich soviewo, wie man nur so viel Zeit in firstworld problems stecken kann.^^
> 
> MfG


Ja es sollen ja schon 1er Bewertungen kurz nach erscheinen in Massen gegeben haben.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (5. September 2022)

Kupferrrohr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir bei IMDB die Ratings ansehe und mir, abgesehen von den 1-Sterne-Hate-Reviews, echte und ehrliche Meinungen zur Serie durchlesen möchte, die es auch gibt, stoße ich vor folgendes Problem:
> 
> 1 -Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
> 2 -Sterne Reviews : 0 Reviews
> ...


IMDB bescheißt doch schon seit Jahren mit ihrem "weighted average"- System, das die Bewertungen unterschiedlich gewichtet nach einem magischen System.


----------



## Titanultra (5. September 2022)

Immer diese Neider, die Serie ist der Hammer, noch nie so eine gute Serie gesehen


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

Titanultra schrieb:


> Immer diese Neider, die Serie ist der Hammer, noch nie so eine gute Serie gesehen


Die Serie ist der absolute Kitsch. Die Dialoge in SW Episode 2 sind da ja noch besser. So pathetisch, gestelzt und unnatürlich. Es wäre fast zum Lachen. Und wer mit dem Budget keine ordentlichen Effekte und Bilder hinbekommt der kann es auch gleich lassen und wäre wohl besser Metzger oder sonstwas geworden.


----------



## mhmilo24 (5. September 2022)

Ich habe noch nie verstanden, wie man sich so emotional aufspielen kann und behaupten, dass durch eine schlechtes Prequel, Sequel, Neuinterpretation, Verfilmung, Verserieung, Verspielung alle vorherigen Werke ihren Wert verlieren und ich deshalb das neue Werk in Grund und Boden beleidigen muss. Einfach nur infantil.


----------



## elmobank (5. September 2022)

Standeck schrieb:


> Die Serie ist der absolute Kitsch. Die Dialoge in SW Episode 2 sind da ja noch besser. So pathetisch, gestelzt und unnatürlich. Es wäre fast zum Lachen. Und wer mit dem Budget keine ordentlichen Effekte und Bilder hinbekommt der kann es auch gleich lassen und wäre wohl besser Metzger oder sonstwas geworden.


Jeder hat halt eine andete Meinung und Erwartung an eine Serie/Film/Spiel/... - dies sollte jeder akzeptieren.

Was mir auf den Senkel geht, dass ist dieses massive Review-Bombing, wo jeder seine Abneigungen gegen Minderheiten äußert und das ohne Strafe.
Ob nun woke oder nicht woke oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag, was zählt ist doch die schauspielerische Leistung und da bin ich doch sehr positiv überrascht, da man dort (endlich) mal wieder neue und unverbrauchte Gesichter sieht.
Ich muss und will nicht immer wieder den selben oder die selbe Schauspieler/in in einer Serie oder Film sehen - gerne auch mal unbekannte.
Und dabei ist mir die Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Religion, politische Auffassung oder Neigung der Person herzlichst egal - aber das ist nur meine Ansicht.

Zur Serie an sich kann ich nir so viel sagen, dass die sehr unterhaltsam ist und das ist so ziehmlich alles was ich erwarte - ich möchte in die Welt von Mittelerde eintauchen, ohne über Realismus oder irgendwelche Herkunft der Schauspieler*innen gedanken zu machen - und das klappt sowrit ganz gut bei mir.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Die negativen Reviews verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Ich fand es bisher echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die negativen Reviews verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
> Ich fand es bisher echt gut gemacht.


Hast du die Dialoge mal bewusst verfolgt?


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

elmobank schrieb:


> Und dabei ist mir die Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Religion, politische Auffassung oder Neigung der Person herzlichst egal - aber das ist nur meine Ansicht.


Amazon hingegen ist das nicht egal. Denen ist das ganz besonders wichtig. Das geht sogar soweit dass man am liebsten jede Rolle mit einer Person besetzen möchte die diese Identiät auch in der Realität haben sollte. Heißt: Du möchtest eine Rolle übernehmen die bspw. Homosexuell ist? Dann musst du dich aber gefälligst beim Casting auch als Homosexuell outen, sonst wird das nix. Also das was bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch in Deutschland absolut verboten ist weil es den Arbeitgeber nichts angeht. Glaubst Du nicht, dann sieh dir dieses YT Video an indem sehr eloquent erklärt wird was diese Regeln bedeuten. Mein Beispiel kommt da auch so ähnlich vor, mit weiteren. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HforSpGafXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AyC (5. September 2022)

Sehr positiv überrascht und ich freue mich auf den Rest der Staffel. Habe bei Amazon mit 5 Sternen bewertet!


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Dialoge mal bewusst verfolgt?


Nein, ich gucke immer ohne Ton (Scherz)

Klar sind a ein paar  -äh- holprige Stellen dabei, manchmal sogar widersprüchliche Aussagen (Orks).

Aber hey, das ist Unterhaltung und keine wissenschaftliche Studie zur Lebenserwartung von Elfen.

Die Bilder sind supergut, der Sound ist gut, nicht jeder Dialog ist ein Fiasko und für ne amazon Serie hält man sich erstaunlich nahe an den dazu verfassten Themen im Silmarillion.

Überhaupt macht der Genuss vom Silmarillion bevor man sich da anguckt aus meiner Sicht Sinn.
Und klar wird man eindeutige Abweichungen entdecken und nicht zu knapp.

Aber für mich ist das alles OK, weil es in sich doch schon recht rund ist.


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Dialoge mal bewusst verfolgt


Nee, hab mit dem Sandmann um die Vorherrschaft gekämpft. Er hätte beinahe mit einem Ticket Vorsprung gewonnen.


----------



## Danizo (5. September 2022)

Absolutes Highlight bis jetzt. Vermisse kaum was und wurde von Anfang schön nach Mittelerde "gesaugt". Bild top, Ton (deutsche Spur) gut...eher Standard aber solide.

Mir ist es zu 100% Jacke wie Hose, was da in Sachen HDR gerade für Kleinkriege
geführt werden. Liebe die Jackson Filme und feiere Die Ringe der Macht. Vor Freitag,
schau ich mit Sicherheit beide Teile noch mal an.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Überhaupt macht der Genuss vom Silmarillion bevor man sich da anguckt aus meiner Sicht Sinn.
> Und klar wird man eindeutige Abweichungen entdecken und nicht zu knapp.


Da du im Thema zu sein scheinst, könntest du mal das hier verlinkte Kritik kommentieren: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...in-den-ersten-24-stunden.623682/post-11094917
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da du im Thema zu sein scheinst, könntest du mal das hier verlinkte Kritik kommentieren: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...in-den-ersten-24-stunden.623682/post-11094917
> Würde mich mal interessieren.


Hmmm... ich kenne das Kritikvideo schon aus dem Thread, den ich durchgelesen habe.
Betrachtet man jeden einzelnen Kritikpunkt in sich, muss ich durchaus zugeben, dass der eine oder andere zutrifft.

Aber:
Ich bin 57 und habe Herr der Ringe schon mit 12 gelesen, mein Vater hatte die Erstausgabe von 1970.
Und danach immer wieder und immer wieder gelesen - bis heute.
Ich hatte extrem starke Bilder im Kopf und mich jahrelang gescheut, die Herr der Ringe Verfilmung anzuschauen.
Als ich diese mir dann doch reinzog, war ich maßlos enttäuscht.
Für MICH sehr wichtige Dinge fehlten gänzlich, z. B. Galadriels Klagelied, wo ist es?
Es in vollem Umfang zu rezitieren dauert für einen Film zu lang.
Die Schlacht um Helms Klamm, welch grottige Umsetzung im Vergleich zum Buch.

Ich gewöhnte mich daran, dass ein Film niemals dies ersetzen kann, was im Hirn passiert, wenn man ein (gutes) Buch liest.
Und wen man das dann akzeptieren kann, Herr der Ringe aus der Distanz und rein zur Unterhaltung betrachtet, dann wird es sogar irgendwann gut.

Und mit dieser Einstellung bin ich an die amazon Verfilmung herangetreten.
Und habe es als reine Unterhaltung genossen und empfand es tatsächlich als schönes Unterhaltungskino.

Mit dem Wissen, dass es niemals an die unglaublichen Bilder heranreichen wird, die ich als 12 jähriger mit der Taschenlampe unter der Bettdecke von meinem geistigen Auge sah.

in diesem Sinne: mae govannen, werter @Birdy84


----------



## Bloodrock (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, ich gucke immer ohne Ton (Scherz)
> 
> Klar sind a ein paar  -äh- holprige Stellen dabei, manchmal sogar widersprüchliche Aussagen (Orks).
> 
> ...


Achso. Bei Unterhaltung muss es also nicht halbwegs schlüssig und spannend sein. Alles klar. Die Michael bay anthology kommt sicher bald.
Wenn dein Argument ziehen soll, müsste dafür aber was anderes geboten werden. Action, Sex, tolle Bilder, eyecandy für Mann und frau....und nix davon ist drin. Bissel greenscreen Blizzard Tapete. Wenn du den Fokus auf viel Text legst, dieser ist aber schlecht, unschlüssig und fad dann biste bei Twilight, aber sicher nicht bei nem angeblichen Megaprojekt für ne fckin Milliarde


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Achso. Bei Unterhaltung muss es also nicht halbwegs schlüssig und spannend sein. Alles klar. Die Michael bay anthology kommt sicher bald.
> Wenn dein Argument ziehen soll, müsste dafür aber was anderes geboten werden. Action, Sex, tolle Bilder, eyecandy für Mann und frau....und nix davon ist drin. Bissel greenscreen Blizzard Tapete. Wenn du den Fokus auf viel Text legst, dieser ist aber schlecht, unschlüssig und fad dann biste bei Twilight, aber sicher nicht bei nem angeblichen Megaprojekt für ne fckin Milliarde


Werter Bloodrock, 
ich habe die Bücher von Tolkien schon gelesen, da bist Du höchstwahrscheinlich noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt.
Also schließe nicht aus meiner sinngemäßen Aussage, "schöne Unterhaltung, die Serie" auf mein restliches Intellekt.

Im Übrigen solltest du Deine Ausdruckweise auf angemessene Höflichkeit und Deine Rechtschreibung auf Korrektheit überprüfen.

In diesem Sinne ein noch schönes, gesundes Leben derweil.


----------



## Randalmaker (5. September 2022)

Muss sagen, bin so bissl zwiegespalten bei der Serie: Die 1. Folge fand ich richtig gut, aber schon in der 2. lässt der dramaturgische Schwung doch massiv nach. Die Folge geht über eine Stunde, aber im Grunde passieren da nur 3 oder 4 relevante Sachen...dass denen schon an dem Punkt nichts Spannendes einfällt ist ein schlechtes Zeichen für die Zukunft imo. Aber mal abwarten, kommt ja noch was.

Der Punkt mit Diversität ist auch total übertrieben. Es ist ein Fantasy-Szenario, so what, dann sehen die halt anders aus? Was die Leute da immer so extrem abgehen bei einer absoluten Oberflächlichkeit ist mir persönlich völlig unverständlich.


----------



## Emil_Esel (5. September 2022)

hat mich mit den ganzen schwarzen bei witcher schon genervt
ich denke man sollte einfach den besten schauspieler nehmen und nicht den mit der passende hautfarbe


----------



## Daxtertricks (5. September 2022)

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.
Netflix scheint nach dem Einbrechen ihrer Aktie auch verstanden zu haben, dass die Loide auch diese Wocke ************************ keinen Bock haben.








						Netflix Rejecting Woke Content and Employees; Elon Musk Agrees | Cosmic Book News
					

Elon Musk reacts to the new Netflix policy that rejects woke content and employees where they can quit if they don't like it.




					cosmicbook.news


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> hat mich mit den ganzen schwarzen bei witcher schon genervt
> ich denke man sollte einfach den besten schauspieler nehmen und nicht den mit der passende hautfarbe


 Wenn man das mal bisschen weiterspinnen darf: Ich hab vor einen Film über das Leben von Martin Luther King zu machen. Aber weil die Hautfarbe keine Rolle spielt besetzte ich sie mit einem Weißen, weil der halt in dem Casting der beste von allen war. DEN Shitstorm wird man noch in 100 Lichtjahren Entfernung sehen.


----------



## PCIT (5. September 2022)

Also sooo schlecht fand ich die Serie bis jetzt nicht.
So 6/10 bisher würde ich sagen.
Schade dass es scheinbar wieder um Sauron geht und Morgoth nur am Rande erwähnt wurde.
Und auch schade, dass beide nur als Schattengestalten auftreten....wenn die das noch in der ersten Staffel hinbekommen und einen der beiden als einen wirklich greifbaren Bösewicht darstellen und nicht wieder nur als dieses "über allem schwebende, nebelige Übel" wie schon in der Trilogie, dann gebe ich der Serie wirklich eine Chance, auch über die nächsten Staffeln.


----------



## Kalaro (5. September 2022)

Das ist kein Review Bombing, sondern die Serie ist eben einfach Dreck und eine Vergewaltigung von Tolkiens Welt.


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

PCIT schrieb:


> Also sooo schlecht fand ich die Serie bis jetzt nicht.
> So 6/10 bisher würde ich sagen.
> Schade dass es scheinbar wieder um Sauron geht und Morgoth nur am Rande erwähnt wurde.
> Und auch schade, dass beide nur als Schattengestalten auftreten....wenn die das noch in der ersten Staffel hinbekommen und einen der beiden als einen wirklich greifbaren Bösewicht darstellen und nicht wieder nur als dieses "über allem schwebende, nebelige Übel" wie schon in der Trilogie, dann gebe ich der Serie wirklich eine Chance, auch über die nächsten Staffeln.


Ich glaube fast da hoffst du vergebens. Es gibt ja schon in der ersten Folge den Ort "in dem das böse so stark ist dass unsere Fackeln keine Wärme spenden". So eine klare Gut und Böse Einteilung gehört einfach zu HdR. Wenn du komplexe Bösewichte haben wilslt wirst du wohl GoT oder House of the Dragon schauen müssen.


----------



## Khabarak (5. September 2022)

Standeck schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal bisschen weiterspinnen darf: Ich hab vor einen Film über das Leben von Martin Luther King zu machen. Aber weil die Hautfarbe keine Rolle spielt besetzte ich sie mit einem Weißen, weil der halt in dem Casting der beste von allen war. DEN Shitstorm wird man noch in 100 Lichtjahren Entfernung sehen.


Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...
MLK ist eine bestimmte Person der Geschichte.
Bei jeglichem Herr der Ringe Film, oder einer Serie handelt es sich um fiktive Charaktere... die nicht unbedingt immer über die Hautfarbe definiert sind.


----------



## Blowfeld (5. September 2022)

Fand den Piloten nicht besonders gut, auch die Änderungen, die am Tolkien Universum vorgenommen wurden, haben die Serie nicht zum Besseren gewandelt. 

Hat mich ein wenig an New World erinnert: Nur weil man oben Geld reinsteckt, kommt unten nicht garantiert Qualität raus


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...
> MLK ist eine bestimmte Person der Geschichte.
> Bei jeglichem Herr der Ringe Film, oder einer Serie handelt es sich um fiktive Charaktere... die nicht unbedingt immer über die Hautfarbe definiert sind.


Das war kein Vergleich. Ich hab lediglich gesagt dass die Hautfarbe einens Schauspielers bei bestimmten Projekten  eben doch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

PCIT schrieb:


> Also sooo schlecht fand ich die Serie bis jetzt nicht.
> So 6/10 bisher würde ich sagen.
> Schade dass es scheinbar wieder um Sauron geht und Morgoth nur am Rande erwähnt wurde.
> Und auch schade, dass beide nur als Schattengestalten auftreten....wenn die das noch in der ersten Staffel hinbekommen und einen der beiden als einen wirklich greifbaren Bösewicht darstellen und nicht wieder nur als dieses "über allem schwebende, nebelige Übel" wie schon in der Trilogie, dann gebe ich der Serie wirklich eine Chance, auch über die nächsten Staffeln.


Ist halt ein Thema, dass amazon nicht die Rechte an dem Silmarillion hat.
In der Zeit des Schmidens der Ringe tritt Sauron als Annatar auf und hilft vermeindlich den Elbenschmieden um sie hernach zu betrügen ("der Eine"). Hier muss also eine andere Story her.


----------



## restX3 (5. September 2022)

Das die IMDb Rating auf Minimum 6 limitieren hat wohl nicht gereicht. Lächerlicher und peinlicher move von Amazon. Damit bewirkt Amazon genau das Gegenteil, was der Konzern gerne hätte.


----------



## yojinboFFX (5. September 2022)

Hier gehts doch garnicht darum, ob die Serie gut ist oder nicht.
Hier geht´s nur darum, das Alle , Die es nicht gut finden- aus was für Gründen auch immer-mundtot gemacht werden.
Das hatte ich als EX-DDR-Bürger bei Wahlen schon genug!
Gruß Yojinbo, Der kein Prime hat und nu ganz doll traurig ist!


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Hier gehts doch garnicht darum, ob die Serie gut ist oder nicht.
> Hier geht´s nur darum, das Alle , Die es nicht gut finden- aus was für Gründen auch immer-mundtot gemacht werden.
> Das hatte ich als EX-DDR-Bürger bei Wahlen schon genug!
> Gruß Yojinbo, Der kein Prime hat und nu ganz doll traurig ist!


Ich denke, hier im Rahmen dieses Forums wird  keiner mundtot gemacht.
Es gibt berechtigte Kritiken, aus meiner Perspektive kommuniziert insbesondere user @Birdy84 diese sehr gut und sachbezogen.

Es ist doch so, dass das Rating bei amazon prime ja nur das Eine ist, das Rating in den Socialmedias das Andere.
Sowas kann auch amazon nicht negieren.

Die Fachwelt ist überwiegend positiv eingestimmt.
 Ich empfinde es als gute Unterhaltung, aber eben weit weg von den Buchvorlagen (zumal amazon z. T. gar nicht die Rechte zur Verfilmung hat). Aber das ist meine Meinung und spiegelt sicherlich nicht die Meinung Aller wieder.

Was genau wäre Dein Hauptkritikpunkt?


----------



## yojinboFFX (5. September 2022)

Mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist die grundsätzliche Löschung aller Wertungen unter Voll super!
Ich hab die Bücher gelesen und trotzdem die Filme geliebt- Die Serie wäre bestimmt was für mich!
Aber ich hasse Zensur- als alter Ossipunk wohl nachvollziehbar!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## AyC (5. September 2022)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist die grundsätzliche Löschung aller Wertungen unter Voll super!



Was meinst du? Wo werden Wertungen gelöscht?


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> hat mich mit den ganzen schwarzen bei witcher schon genervt
> ich denke man sollte einfach den besten schauspieler nehmen und nicht den mit der passende hautfarbe


Willst Du damit sagen, dass alle Persons of Colour schlechte Schauspieler*inen sind, weil wenn die Hautfarbe egal ist und nur die Qualität zählt, dann dürften Dich die farbigen Schauspieler*inen ja nicht nerven, sofern sie gut schauspielen.


----------



## catze (5. September 2022)

In einem Fantasy Film/Serie ist es mir lalle wer was spielt und wenn ein Cherokee ein Rosa Kaninchen gibt was solls .Aber was mich genervt hat (Und ich habe nichts gegen Farbige Schauspieler,ich liebe Sidney Portier.Einen der schlechtest  behandelten Grossen Schauspieler aller Zeiten) Aber zb ein Farbiger Duke  im Regency Zeitalter? ( Bridgerton) ,passt aber sowas von gar nicht.Da könnte man ja gleich Darcy mit Laurence Fishburne besetzen ( und den finde ich absolute klasse)
Wer sagt welche Hautfarbe bei Witcher wichtig ist? Da könnte sogar ein Inder ,ein Indianer und ein Inuit mitspielen (Tragende Rollen) .Ist fantsay halt da kann man machen was man will,aber in der Geschichte krampfhaft versuchen Political Correctness zu intregrieren Nervt.Was zb in den ganzen Western schei  sse ist das Real die meisten Cowboys nähmlich Schwarze waren.Den Job wollte nähmlich kein Weisser machen


----------



## FCA (5. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, dass alle Persons of Colour schlechte Schauspieler*inen sind, weil wenn die Hautfarbe egal ist und nur die Qualität zählt, dann dürften Dich die farbigen Schauspieler*inen ja nicht nerven, sofern sie gut schauspielen.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht das schlimmer ist das falsche Gendern (außer du trollst die Anti-Gender-Addons ) oder der Missbrauch der deutschen Sprache.

Die Auswahl der Schauspieler sollte nach mehreren Kriterien erfolgen, wie den Fähigkeiten des Schauspielers, die Anforderungen der Rolle aber definitiv nicht nach einer "Rassenqoute" oder "Minderheitenqouten".

Wir haben noch keinen Asiaten? Rein damit ins Drehbuch. Wir haben noch keinen Kleinwüchsigen? Her damit.

Die Qualität der eigenen Fähigkeit sollte Entscheiden nicht die DNA.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2022)

Noch einmal: Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es zwischen Hautfarbe und Schauspielleistung?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Überhaupt macht der Genuss vom Silmarillion bevor man sich da anguckt aus meiner Sicht Sinn.
> Und klar wird man eindeutige Abweichungen entdecken und nicht zu knapp.


Was?
Vorher das Silmarillion lesen, damit einem besonders gut und frisch der ganze Blödsinn in der Serie bewußt wird, der massiv davon abweicht?
Ne, da ist es besser die Leute gucken die Serie vorher an und lesen das Buch hinterher, dann tut es nicht so weh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Standeck schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal bisschen weiterspinnen darf: Ich hab vor einen Film über das Leben von Martin Luther King zu machen. Aber weil die Hautfarbe keine Rolle spielt besetzte ich sie mit einem Weißen, weil der halt in dem Casting der beste von allen war. DEN Shitstorm wird man noch in 100 Lichtjahren Entfernung sehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibts noch einige andere mögliche Projekte...


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2022)

Schon schade, wenn man den Unterscheid zwischen einer Biographieverfilmung und Fantasiecharakteren nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## Speedbone (5. September 2022)

Also ich finde die ersten 2 Folgen gut und werde diese auch mit 4-5 Sterne bewerten


----------



## LudwigX (5. September 2022)

Es ist einfach nur traurig, dass so viele Menschen es nicht schaffen den Dingen mal eine faire Chance zu geben.


----------



## iago (5. September 2022)

Gut, dürfte die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne der meisten "woke-Schreier" und ihrer Trittbrettfahrer überschreiten und dann filtert sich die vernünftige Kritik durch.


----------



## Rhetoteles (5. September 2022)

Ich habe die ersten zwei Folgen gesehen. Fand es extrem schlecht, bis auf die Landschaftsaufnahmen und habe eine sehr schlechte Bewertung hinterlassen. Da kommt dann Amazon auf die Idee die Reviews zu sperren? Man kann auch an der Realität vorbei arbeiten.


----------



## IWantToDetonate (5. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon schade, wenn man den Unterscheid zwischen einer Biographieverfilmung und Fantasiecharakteren nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.



Die Kritik richtet sich gegen das Blackwashing jeder Form von Serie oder Geschichte und ist nicht genrespezifisch. 

Des weiteren ist es offensichtlich dass Buch und Film ein "weißes" Bild der Völker Mittelerde bei den Menschen geprägt haben. Das blöde ist: Wenn da die Serie nun ausschert ist es die Serie die nicht passt. Da Amazon aber keinesfalls den PC-Zug verpassen will werden hier und da ein paar Schwarze eingebaut. 

Das traurige dabei ist dass es so offensichtlich ist. 
Noch trauriger ist dass es Leute gibt welche Netflix, Amazon, Disney und Co. dafür abfeiern. 
Denn eigentlich wertet das den Beitrag der Farbigen massivst ab. Das sind alles gute Schauspieler deren Leistung von vielen gar nicht gewürdigt wird weil "Quotenschwarze".


----------



## tallantis (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, ich gucke immer ohne Ton (Scherz)
> 
> Klar sind a ein paar  -äh- holprige Stellen dabei, manchmal sogar widersprüchliche Aussagen (Orks).
> 
> ...


Amazon hat halt nicht die Rechte daran gekauft, daher müssen sie abweichen. Trotzdem find ich es gut, dass sie einiges beachten.


----------



## FCA (5. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es zwischen Hautfarbe und Schauspielleistung?



Wer spricht hier davon das da einen Zusammenhang gibt?

Es geht darum eine erfundene/erzwungene Quote zu erfüllen egal wie. Da kann selbst der beste Schauspieler nichts aussrichten wenn seine Rolle deplatziert ist, egal welche Hautfarbe dieser hat.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2022)

FCA schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier davon das da einen Zusammenhang gibt?
> 
> Es geht darum eine erfundene/erzwungene Quote zu erfüllen egal wie. Da kann selbst der beste Schauspieler nichts aussrichten wenn seine Rolle deplatziert ist, egal welche Hautfarbe dieser hat.


Also sind Charaktäre mit nicht weißer Haut generell deplatziert? Denn wenn die Hautfarbe egal ist, die Schauspielleistung gut und der Charakter in die Story gut integriert ist, dann wäre es ja egal welcher Ethnie die schauspielende Person angehört, die ihn darstellt.



IWantToDetonate schrieb:


> Die Kritik richtet sich gegen das Blackwashing jeder Form von Serie oder Geschichte und ist nicht genrespezifisch.
> 
> Des weiteren ist es offensichtlich dass Buch und Film ein "weißes" Bild der Völker Mittelerde bei den Menschen geprägt haben. Das blöde ist: Wenn da die Serie nun ausschert ist es die Serie die nicht passt. Da Amazon aber keinesfalls den PC-Zug verpassen will werden hier und da ein paar Schwarze eingebaut.



Ich denke, dass das vom kulturellen Hintergrund des Lesers abhängt. Immerhin hat Tolkien das Buch damals ja auch für den englischen Leser optimiert.


----------



## Eissner (5. September 2022)

Wenn die Ringe der Macht für dich extrem schlecht sind würde ich gerne wissen was du unter gute und sehr gute Serien verstehst?


----------



## FCA (5. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also sind Charaktäre mit nicht weißer Haut generell deplatziert? Denn wenn die Hautfarbe egal ist, die Schauspielleistung gut und der Charakter in die Story gut integriert ist, dann wäre es ja egal welcher Ethnie die schauspielende Person angehört, die ihn darstellt.



Wo wurde diese Aussage getätigt? Schon so im Woke-Wahn oder in der Opferrolle um einfache Sätze nicht mehr zu verstehen?


----------



## Rhetoteles (5. September 2022)

Eissner schrieb:


> Wenn die Ringe der Macht für dich extrem schlecht sind würde ich gerne wissen was du unter gute und sehr gute Serien verstehst?


Z.B. Altered Carbon, besonders die Staffel 1, The Boys, Star Trek Lower Decks, Rick and Morty, South Park, Loki, The Magicians, The Expanse, Tokyo Vice, Vikings, um mal nicht zu alte Serien zu nennen. Es gibt definitiv bessere Serien als "Ringe der Macht"


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2022)

FCA schrieb:


> Wo wurde diese Aussage getätigt? Schon so im Woke-Wahn oder in der Opferrolle um einfache Sätze nicht mehr zu verstehen?


Oder einfach mal die eigene Aussage durchlesen. Wie kann die Hautfarbe egal sein, wenn die Erfüllung der Quote an ihr hängt?


----------



## Standeck (5. September 2022)

IWantToDetonate schrieb:


> Noch trauriger ist dass es Leute gibt welche Netflix, Amazon, Disney und Co. dafür abfeiern.
> Denn eigentlich wertet das den Beitrag der Farbigen massivst ab. Das sind alles gute Schauspieler deren Leistung von vielen gar nicht gewürdigt wird weil "Quotenschwarze".


Ganz genau dass ist der Grund! Ich hab nichts, absolut nichts gegen Schwarze Elben. Das Problem ist leider aber dass die in den Filmen und Büchern eben nicht mehr vorkommen. Mit nicht mehr meine ich dass die Amazon Serie ein Prequel ist. Das heißt irgendwann zum Zeitalter der Filme gibt es dann plötzlich keine Schwarzen Elben mehr. "Warum?" fragt sich der Zuschauer. Antwort "Die Amazon Diversity Regeln galten für Peter Jacksons Filme noch nicht. Und dann fallen andere Hautfarben leider auf wo sie nicht auffalen sollten. Und das ist kontraproduktiv wenn man eigentich mehr Toleranz schaffen will!

Und bevor mir jetzt wieder einer kommt ich würde nur Weiße Schauspieler bevorzugen weil sie halt für mich die Norm sind und ich eigentlich ein Rassist bin und so.... Ich schaue aktuell grad Breaking Bad nochmal an. Und ich finde unglaublich gut welche herrausragende Leistung Giancarlo Esposito (Schwarzer) als Gustavo Fring geleistet hat. Diese Verbindung zuerst einen eher unscheinbaren, harmlos wirkenden Mann zu spielen, der sich aber dann in bestimmten Szenen in einen unglaublich Bedrohlichen Killer verwandelt ist ein Spagat dem nur wenige gelingen! Alle Schauspieler, egal welcher Hautfarbe und Herkunft, spielen genial in der Serie. Ebenso in Better Call Saul. Und die Schwarzen Schauspieler stören mich nicht, sondern ERWARTE ich sogar, weil die Amerikanische Bevölkerung eben zu einem Großen Teil aus Afroamerikanern, Weißen und Latinos besteht und auch viele Chinesen und überhaupt alle Kulturen und Völker beinhaltet die es auf der Welt gibt. Würden da nur weiße auftauchen wäre klar dass das vom Ku Klux Klahn kommen muss. Aber wenn ich solche Stimmigkeit AUCH in einer Fantasy Welt erwarte und mir das negativ auffällt wenn dies fehlt, werde ich gleich als Rassist oder als Intolerant beschimpft. Das liegt daran weil manche eben nicht differnzieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

FCA schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht das schlimmer ist das falsche Gendern (außer du trollst die Anti-Gender-Addons ) oder der Missbrauch der deutschen Sprache.
> 
> Die Auswahl der Schauspieler sollte nach mehreren Kriterien erfolgen, wie den Fähigkeiten des Schauspielers, die Anforderungen der Rolle aber definitiv nicht nach einer "Rassenqoute" oder "Minderheitenqouten".
> 
> ...


Und woher weißt du nun, nach welchen Kriterien die Schauspieler*innen (ich hoffe, der nun wenigstens korrekte Missbrauch der teutschen Sprache macht dich glücklich) ausgesucht worden sind? Film- und Fernsehrollen werden immer danach besetzt, wie die Produzenten den Cast gerne haben wollen. Dick, dünn, muskulös, spaddelig, Herzensbrechertyp, Eisprinzessin, you name it. Und es gibt halt auch keine wissenschaftliche Skala zur Beurteilung von Schauspielleistungen. Wenn also hautfarbenunabhängig nach Schauspielern gesucht wurde, und ein relevant großer Anteil aller Schauspieler mindestens in der englischsprachigen Welt nunmal auch schwarz sein wird... So what? 

Bei historischen Szenarien sehe ich es auch etwas kritischer. Aber sich bei Phantasiegedöns darüber aufzuregen und am besten - das unterstelle ich nicht dir - dann noch herzhaft von der Opferrolle zu snacken ("Buhu, die bösen SJW zerstören unsere bisher immer perfekte Meritokratie und machen weiße, månnliche Hetero-Schauspieler arbeitslos!" - minimal, aber nur wirklich minimal überspitzt), geht schon ins Pathologische...


----------



## raffnix84 (5. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du nun, nach welchen Kriterien die Schauspieler*innen (ich hoffe, der nun wenigstens korrekte Missbrauch der teutschen Sprache macht dich glücklich) ausgesucht worden sind? Film- und Fernsehrollen werden immer danach besetzt, wie die Produzenten den Cast gerne haben wollen. Dick, dünn, muskulös, spaddelig, Herzensbrechertyp, Eisprinzessin, you name it. Und es gibt halt auch keine wissenschaftliche Skala zur Beurteilung von Schauspielleistungen. Wenn also hautfarbenunabhängig nach Schauspielern gesucht wurde, und ein relevant großer Anteil aller Schauspieler mindestens in der englischsprachigen Welt nunmal auch schwarz sein wird... So what?
> 
> Bei historischen Szenarien sehe ich es auch etwas kritischer. Aber sich bei Phantasiegedöns darüber aufzuregen und am besten - das unterstelle ich nicht dir - dann noch herzhaft von der Opferrolle zu snacken ("Buhu, die bösen SJW zerstören unsere bisher immer perfekte Meritokratie und machen weiße, månnliche Hetero-Schauspieler arbeitslos!" - minimal, aber nur wirklich minimal überspitzt), geht schon ins Pathologische...



Das finde ich auch, bei Fantasy kann man ruhig ein wenig flexibler sein. Was spricht den gegen einen querschnittsgelähmten Superman? Oder einen schwarzen weiblichen Luke Skywalker? Ach ja und die Sexualität ist immer Ganz wichtig... nicht für die Geschichte... es muss eben einfach überall hochgehalten werden damit es... ehm warum eigentlich?? ....


----------



## Capucius (5. September 2022)

Interessant, wie viele Leute in diesem Thread der Meinung sind, ihre Meinung sei die einzig Maßgebliche. Irgendwann kommt vielleicht mal die Erkenntnis, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Aber wenn 99 Leute etwas mögen und einer es nicht, dann wird der immer noch in einem Forum ranten, dass die ja alle keine Ahnung haben. Ein Geisterfahrer? Hunderte!

Es ist eben nicht leicht aus so einem Stoff Filme zu machen, und die von manchen vermissten Teile der Bücher würden eine Mehrheit im Kino zu Tode langweilen. Ich selbst fand einige Dinge in den Filmen auch nicht gut (auf dem Schild die Treppe runter surfen...) kann sie aber trotzdem mit Spaß ansehen. Und wenn mir das nicht genug ist lese ich halt mal wieder die Bücher. Die Filme nehmen die einem ja nicht weg...

Die ersten zwei Folgen fand ich prima, freue mich auf mehr.


raffnix84 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch, bei Fantasy kann man ruhig ein wenig flexibler sein. Was spricht den gegen einen querschnittsgelähmten Superman? Oder einen schwarzen weiblichen Luke Skywalker? Ach ja und die Sexualität ist immer Ganz wichtig... nicht für die Geschichte... es muss eben einfach überall hochgehalten werden damit es... ehm warum eigentlich?? ....


Lass mich raten, du bist weder querschnittsgelähmt, noch weiblich, noch schwarz noch hast du eine von hetero und cis abweichende Sexualität?  Wenig überraschend hast du dich dann bisher immer gut repräsentiert gefühlt. Aber um dich geht es dabei nicht. Sondern um all die, auf die das zutrifft, und die die Bevölkerung mit ausmachen. Und da in Geschichten fast immer ein Love Interest vorkommt spielt völlig überraschend auch oft die Sexualität der Beteiligten eine Rolle. Nein! Doch! Ohh!


----------



## raffnix84 (6. September 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist weder querschnittsgelähmt, noch weiblich, noch schwarz noch hast du eine von hetero und cis abweichende Sexualität?  Wenig überraschend hast du dich dann bisher immer gut repräsentiert gefühlt. Aber um dich geht es dabei nicht. Sondern um all die, auf die das zutrifft, und die die Bevölkerung mit ausmachen. Und da in Geschichten fast immer ein Love Interest vorkommt spielt völlig überraschend auch oft die Sexualität der Beteiligten eine Rolle. Nein! Doch! Ohh!


Ah ja der Klassiker, Inhalt ignorieren und direkt gegen Männlich, Weiss, Hetero losranten... es ist schließlich wichtig Welches Geschlecht, Sexualitä und welche Hautfarbe man hat. Nicht die Argumente... die Argumente werden nur angenommen wenn sie von nicht Weissen, nicht Männlichen oder nicht Heterosexuellen Individuen kommen..

Dann kann ich nur sagen, du mein Freund bist ein Rassist und ein Sexist. Also praktisch genau das gegen das du zu kämpfen meinst... nice.

I am out, Wish you a Good Life!


----------



## bulli007 (6. September 2022)

Das ist nicht der erste Film/Serie die von Amazon bei den Bewertungen manipuliert wird um diesen besser da stehen zu lassen als es wirklich ist. Da ja angeblich die Mehrzahl den Film mag, sollte es ja kein Problem sein viel mehr gute Bewertungen als schlechte zu erhalten.
Um ehrlich zu sein nervt es mich schon lange das alles Politisch korrekt sein muss und jede Minderheit, Randgruppe oder sonstige laut aufschreiende Gruppen  eine Rolle bekommt oder als Inhalt rein wandern muss. Was kommt als nächstes, ein schwarzer Superman der als Waldorfschüler immer wieder seinen Namen Tanzt?
Und es heißt politisch korrekt und nicht woke ...mit herzlichen grüßen auch an die Redaktion!!  
ich habe nicht mal deutsche Wurzeln und bin extrem genervt von den zwanghaften Einflüssen aus andern Sprachen, wenn es für diese eigentlich schon immer eine Deutsche Bezeichnung gab! Wenn es keine Deutsche Bezeichnung für etwas gibt ist das ja auch voll in Ordnung ein neues Wort aufzunehmen, aber sicher nicht um "Hip" oder "woke" zu sein.
Und noch etwas, nicht "Black lives matter".... nein "All lives matter"!
Ihr braucht auch gar nicht die Rassistenkeule rausholen, die wirkt bei mir nicht.
Es gibt ein paar Meilensteine in der Filmgeschichte die einfach Genial waren wie "Django Unchained", "Glory","The Green Mile", "The Book of Eli" und auch wenn ich jetzt einigen der Randgruppenvertretter  auf die Füße steige, weil sie den Film nicht verstanden haben oder nur am schreien sind weil sie nicht nachdenken "American History X". Es gibt sicher noch mehr, aber diese Filme gehören mit zu den allerbesten die es gibt. Warum .....weil sie gut besetzt sind und nicht aufgezwungen sind um ein Quote zu erfüllen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2022)

raffnix84 schrieb:


> Ah ja der Klassiker, Inhalt ignorieren und direkt gegen Männlich, Weiss, Hetero losranten... es ist schließlich wichtig Welches Geschlecht, Sexualitä und welche Hautfarbe man hat. Nicht die Argumente... die Argumente werden nur angenommen wenn sie von nicht Weissen, nicht Männlichen oder nicht Heterosexuellen Individuen kommen..
> 
> Dann kann ich nur sagen, du mein Freund bist ein Rassist und ein Sexist. Also praktisch genau das gegen das du zu kämpfen meinst... nice.
> 
> I am out, Wish you a Good Life!



Wo hat Capucius gegen irgendwen gerantet? Die simple Feststellung, dass es bei diesem ganzen Diversity-Kram schlicht einfach mal darum geht, die Interessen/Vorlieben anderer Gruppen zu berücksichtigen (und finanziell auszuschlachten) als derer, die seit Beginn von Film & Fernsehen aus verschiedenen Gründen Zielgruppe Nr. 1 waren, ist ein Angriff?? Und macht Capucius zum Rassisten und Sexisten? 

Und deine Meinung wurde auch nicht "gecancelt" weil sie von einer Person mit den falschen Attributen kam. Stattdessen wurde versucht dir zu verdeutlichen, warum andere Zielgruppen angesprochen werden. Nicht dir der Mund verboten. 

Was deine "Inhalte" oder "Argumente" in Bezug auf meinen Beitrag angeht... Bin ich noch am Suchen. Da steckt nur der polemisch überspitzte Versuch drin auszusagen, dass filmisch eben nicht alles zusammenpasst (Zustimmung, nie was anderes behauptet, plädiere trotzdem für Entspanntheit) und der übliche Vorwurf, dass ja mittlerweile überall die (Nicht-Hetero-) Sexualität vor sich hergetragen würde. Und während ich das genervt sein darüber verstehe, gilt das nicht für die aggressive Verunsicherung, die dabei mal wieder mitschwingt. Welcher Zacken bricht dir dadurch genau jetzt aus der Krone/sonstwo? 

So, mehr beinhaltete dein Beitrag gar nicht. Falls da Inhalte oder Argumente fehlen sollten, die hier noch nicht ganz böse gecancelt wurden, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal bei DHL einen Nachforschungsantrag stellen, wo die denn bleiben.


----------



## yingtao (6. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also sind Charaktäre mit nicht weißer Haut generell deplatziert? Denn wenn die Hautfarbe egal ist, die Schauspielleistung gut und der Charakter in die Story gut integriert ist, dann wäre es ja egal welcher Ethnie die schauspielende Person angehört, die ihn darstellt.
> 
> ...



Es sagt niemand das die generell deplatziert sind sondern das immer öfter Schauspieler Rollen besetzen um eine Qutoe zu erfüllen.

Siehe z.B. die Resident Evil Serie auf Netflix. Dort wird Wesker von Lance Reddick gespielt. Super Schauspieler und der wohl beste Schauspieler in der kompletten Serie, aber im Context der Serie die komplett falsche Besetzung. Warum? Weil die Serie die Spiele als Kanon nimmt und zustimmt das der echte Wesker am Ende von RE5 gestorben ist und der Wesker in der Serie eine 1 zu 1 Klon vom Wesker im Spiel ist.  Hätte man in der Geschichte sehr einfach ändern können mit eine Aussage a la der Klon als Failsafe wurde angepasst dass das nicht auffällt das es ein Klon ist usw. wurde aber nicht und es wird einfach so getan das Wesker schon immer farbig war.

Die Hautfarbe ist in vielen Fällen egal. Wenn es neue Werke sind oder Werke nicht den Anspruch nehmen sich an Vorlagen zu halten. Wenn es aber eine Vorlage gibt mit existierenden Charakteren mit definierten charakteristiken, dann sollten Schauspieler diese auch erfüllen. Wenn die BBC eine Dokumentation über die Römer in England macht und jeder zweite Bürger als asiatisch oder mit dunkler Farbe dargestellt wird, dann ist das unpassend und deplatziert insbesondere wenn es historische Quellen darüber gibt wie Bürger damals auf farbige reagiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> und der übliche Vorwurf, dass ja mittlerweile überall die (Nicht-Hetero-) Sexualität vor sich hergetragen würde


Das nehme ich allerdings ähnlich wahr. Mir kommt das auch so vor, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre (andere) sexuelle Orientierung oder Identität, breittreten müssen. Das  ist langsam nervig.
Für die meisten Menschen ist es normaler als für sie habe ich den Eindruck. In dem es eben nicht ständig zum Thema gemacht werden muß.

Topic: Ich kann damit leben, dass dunkelhäutige Elben und Zwerge in der Serie vorkommen. Nur finde ich es teilweise etwas merkwürdig. Aber die Produzenten wollen wohl eine gewisse Diversitätserwartung erfüllen. Diese kommt allerdings nicht bei jeden Fan gut an.


----------



## Capucius (6. September 2022)

raffnix84 schrieb:


> Ah ja der Klassiker, Inhalt ignorieren und direkt gegen Männlich, Weiss, Hetero losranten... es ist schließlich wichtig Welches Geschlecht, Sexualitä und welche Hautfarbe man hat. Nicht die Argumente... die Argumente werden nur angenommen wenn sie von nicht Weissen, nicht Männlichen oder nicht Heterosexuellen Individuen kommen..
> 
> Dann kann ich nur sagen, du mein Freund bist ein Rassist und ein Sexist. Also praktisch genau das gegen das du zu kämpfen meinst... nice.
> 
> I am out, Wish you a Good Life!


Du scheinst einfach grundsätzlich nicht verstehen zu wollen, dass es bei Dingen auch mal nicht um dich und deine Bedürfnisse geht. Und wenn ich versuche deinen für mich sehr wirr wirkenden Text zu verstehen, dann komme ich zu dem Schluss dass es eine sehr gute Idee ist gezielt Diversität zu zeigen, bis es vollkommen egal ist, welche Hautfarbe, Überzeugung oder Sexualität ein Charakter hat. Solange es  aber Menschen zu so unempathischen Rants triggert muss wohl was gemacht werden.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das nehme ich allerdings ähnlich wahr. Mir kommt das auch so vor, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre (andere) sexuelle Orientierung oder Identität, breittreten müssen. Das  ist langsam nervig.
> Für die meisten Menschen ist es normaler als für sie habe ich den Eindruck. In dem es eben nicht ständig zum Thema gemacht werden muß.
> 
> Topic: Ich kann damit leben, dass dunkelhäutige Elben und Zwerge in der Serie vorkommen. Nur finde ich es teilweise etwas merkwürdig. Aber die Produzenten wollen wohl eine gewisse Diversitätserwartung erfüllen. Diese kommt allerdings nicht bei jeden Fan gut an.


Das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, denn bei Reviews geht es darum das, in dem Falle, Schauende, das Erlebte bewerten sollen aber bei dieser Serie wurden fast nur hate Reviews, die sogenannten review-bombings abgegeben und diese Schaden vor allem alle anderen userns aber das begreifen die review-bomber nicht und warscheinlich geht es auch gar nicht darum, sondern viel mehr um den Spaß am Schaden und das Internet macht es diesen "Möchtegern" Aufständlern, mit ihrem Langeweile-Leben, aufgrund der Anonymität, einfach. 

MfG


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, denn bei Reviews geht es darum das, in dem Falle, Schauende, das Erlebte bewerten sollen aber bei dieser Serie wurden fast nur hate Reviews, die sogenannten review-bombings abgegeben und diese Schaden vor allem alle anderen userns aber das begreifen die review-bomber nicht und warscheinlich geht es auch gar nicht darum, sondern viel mehr um den Spaß am Schaden und das Internet macht es diesen "Möchtegern" Aufständlern, mit ihrem Langeweile-Leben, aufgrund der Anonymität, einfach.
> 
> MfG


Klar. So etwas kann schädlich sein. Besonders wenn sich andere davon beeinflussen lassen.
Ich selber lasse mich dadurch nicht beeinflussen. Solche Hasskommentare, auch hier im Forum, überlese ich.
Es ist sowieso immer besser sich selber eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das nehme ich allerdings ähnlich wahr. Mir kommt das auch so vor, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre (andere) sexuelle Orientierung oder Identität, breittreten müssen. Das  ist langsam nervig.
> Für die meisten Menschen ist es normaler als für sie habe ich den Eindruck. In dem es eben nicht ständig zum Thema gemacht werden muß.
> [...]



Richtig, für manche Menschen ist es ganz normal, ihre Sexualität/Identität einfach Leben zu können, ohne dafür ständig angefeindet zu werden. Für die anderen heißt es also entweder wieder verstecken (in manchen Ländern wenigstens nicht mehr vor dem Gesetz) oder "in die Offensive". Das ist nicht immer zielführend, mitunter auch mal echt nervig. Aber trotzdem mehr als legitim.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar. So etwas kann schädlich sein. Besonders wenn sich andere davon beeinflussen lassen.
> Ich selber lasse mich dadurch nicht beeinflussen. Solche Hasskommentare, auch hier im Forum, überlese ich.
> Es ist sowieso immer besser sich selber eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


Es nervt einfach, ich habe weder Zeit und Lust mich seitenweise durch irgendwelche unfundierten Kiddie-Ergüsse scrollen zu müssen.^^ Aktion=Reaktion und die Reaktion der Anbieter kann ich zu 100 % nachvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## Karotte81 (6. September 2022)

Dann bitte auch alle anderen Reviews stoppen, diesea ganze Review System ist, egal wo, quasi mittlerweile ohne Gegenwert.

Aber nein, man stoppt natürlich nur seine Serie. Vielen Views, viele Reviews, klingt eigentlich nicht abwegig. Was wohl keiner hören möchte, vllt waren nicht alle Viewer total zufrieden, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Könnte auch sein dass die Qualität einfach nicht so gut ist...


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Für eine grundsätzliche Debatte über Diversität und ob "das Wohl Vieler schwerer wiegt, als das Wohl eines Einzelnen" (🖖) gibt es hier bitte einen passenderen Ort:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft.144/
		


Soll heißen: 
Bitte nicht zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema (Reviews bei Amazon zu HdR) abweichen, danke!


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Dann bitte auch alle anderen Reviews stoppen, diesea ganze Review System ist, egal wo, quasi mittlerweile ohne Gegenwert.
> 
> Aber nein, man stoppt natürlich nur seine Serie. Vielen Views, viele Reviews, klingt eigentlich nicht abwegig. Was wohl keiner hören möchte, vllt waren nicht alle Viewer total zufrieden, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Könnte auch sein dass die Qualität einfach nicht so gut ist...


Kein Wunder, wenn kurz nach Start der Langeweile Mob downvoted, obwohl das noch niemand von den Votern gesehen haben kann.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker999 (6. September 2022)

Werde Sie mir heute mal anschauen die ersten 2 folgen. hier mal passend ein bisschen comedy zum thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twmojN_N90Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, denn bei Reviews geht es darum das, in dem Falle, Schauende, das Erlebte bewerten sollen aber bei dieser Serie wurden fast nur hate Reviews, die sogenannten review-bombings abgegeben und diese Schaden vor allem alle anderen userns aber das begreifen die review-bomber nicht und warscheinlich geht es auch gar nicht darum, sondern viel mehr um den Spaß am Schaden und das Internet macht es diesen "Möchtegern" Aufständlern, mit ihrem Langeweile-Leben, aufgrund der Anonymität, einfach.


Ist das so oder wird auch berechtigte Kritik damit (vorerst) ausgeblendet?


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist das so oder wird auch berechtigte Kritik damit (vorerst) ausgeblendet?


Ich grätsche da mal rein.
Ist ja als Außenstehender schwierig zu beurteilen, wie genau amazon da tickt.

Jeder, der sich den Anfang mal reingezogen hat, weiss, ohne jetzt groß spoilern zu wollen, 
a) dass einige Dialoge keine oskarreife Glanzleistung sind
b) einige Logikfehler im Kontext zu den Dialogaussagen vs. was tatsächlich passiert vorhanden waren
c) man bei einigen Szenen den Eindruck hatte, dass selbst Hauptdarsteller sich eher hölzern entlang den Bodenmarkierungen des Regisseurs bewegt haben.

So weit das von mir offensichtlich festgestellte und kritikwürdige.
Entschädigt, wie schon geschrieben, wurde ich durch grandiose Bilder und passender Filmmusik.

Blöd aus meiner Perspektive ist die verdichtete Shitstormkritik (so weit wahrgenommen) auf das singuläre Thema, darf ein Elb nun auch ne andere Hautfarbe außer reinweiss haben.

Da bin ich der Meinung:
Ja, 
weil die Elben eine gewisse  Anlehnung an nordische Sagen haben, aber auch die Elbendarstellung bei Tolkien vs. überlieferte Sagen signifikante Abweichungen haben.
Nur weil der geneigte Zuschauer einen (kulturellen) Zusammenhang zu nordischen Sagen meinethalben intuitiv herstellt, steht nirgendwo schwarz auf weiss bei Tolkien, wie genau nun die Hautpigmentierung der diversen , rein erfundenen Elbenvölker nun tatsächlich aussieht.

Ich kann gut mit farbigen Darstellern bei RdM leben, weil es mir eigentlich völlig wuppe ist.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich grätsche da mal rein.
> Ist ja als Außenstehender schwierig zu beurteilen, wie genau amazon da tickt.
> 
> Jeder, der sich den Anfang mal reingezogen hat, weiss, ohne jetzt groß spoilern zu wollen,
> ...


Ganz genau, dass Problem ist, zusammengefasst, dass nicht die Serie oder konkreten Inhalte gewertet werden, auf Grundlage das man diese auch konsumiert hat, sondern das man Grundsatzentscheidungskritik anwendet, auf eine ziemlich unsachlich und destruktive Art und Weise. Dafür ist ein Rezensionssystem nun einmal nicht gedacht.

MfG


----------



## Birdy84 (6. September 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz genau, dass Problem ist, zusammengefasst, dass nicht die Serie oder konkreten Inhalte gewertet werden, auf Grundlage das man diese auch konsumiert hat, sondern das man Grundsatzentscheidungskritik anwendet, auf eine ziemlich unsachlich und destruktive Art und Weise. Dafür ist ein Rezensionssystem nun einmal nicht gedacht.
> 
> MfG


Aber doch nicht pauschal, ausschließlich. Und wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, dass Amazons Filmstudio mit dieser Produktion um seine Existenz bangt. Die sind also extrem daran interessiert, dass die Serie erfolg hat. Daher wurden auch im Vorfeld schon schwere Geschütze aufgefahren um Kritiker mundtot zu machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Ich kann damit leben, dass dunkelhäutige Elben und Zwerge in der Serie vorkommen. Nur finde ich es teilweise etwas merkwürdig. Aber die Produzenten wollen wohl eine gewisse Diversitätserwartung erfüllen. Diese kommt allerdings nicht bei jeden Fan gut an.


Aber jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz! Fandest du es auch jemals merkwürdig, dass Winnetou von einem Weißen gespielt wird?


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz! Fandest du es auch jemals merkwürdig, dass Winnetou von einem Weißen gespielt wird?


Noch dazu von einem Franzosen, wie kann man denn nur.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Ich kann damit leben, dass dunkelhäutige Elben und Zwerge in der Serie vorkommen.



Auf jeden Fall, aber es sollte logisch sein.
Wenn man bedenkt das ja alles immer um viele Jahre geht, kann es keine unterschiedlichen Hautfarben in den Stämmen geben, oder aber sie sind rassistisch und paaren sich nach Hautfarben.
Dann sollen sie von mir aus unterschiedliche Völker machen.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, aber es sollte logisch sein.
> Wenn man bedenkt das ja alles immer um viele Jahre geht, kann es keine unterschiedlichen Hautfarben in den Stämmen geben, oder aber sie sind rassistisch und paaren sich nach Hautfarben.
> Dann sollen sie von mir aus unterschiedliche Völker machen.


Wenn ein Elbe potentiell unsterblich ist, spielt es keine Rolle ob er 1.000 Jahre vor dem Ringe schmieden weiss oder schwarz war, während dem Ringschmieden (RdM-amazon) oder im Zeitalter HdR.
Der bleibt bei dem, was er von Mama und Papa-Elbe genetisch mitbekommen hat, zudem soll die Reproduktionsrate von Elben relativ gering sein.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ein Elbe potentiell unsterblich ist, spielt es keine Rolle ob er 1.000 Jahre vor dem Ringe schmieden weiss oder schwarz war, während dem Ringschmieden (RdM-amazon) oder im Zeitalter HdR.
> Der bleibt bei dem, was er von Mama und Papa-Elbe genetisch mitbekommen hat, zudem soll die Reproduktionsrate von Elben relativ gering sein.


Bitte...
Spielen Naturgesetze und Biologie keine Rolle mehr?
Gab es schon schwarze rotbärtige Wikinger, oder Iren?


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bitte...
> Spielen Naturgesetze und Biologie keine Rolle mehr?
> Gab es schon schwarze rotbärtige Wikinger, oder Iren?


In einem erfundenen *Fantasy* Epos aus 19schlagmichtod?
Na also, wenn ein Zauberer Blitze macht, Ringgeister durch die Luft reiten, Trolle durch Höhlen toben und Zwerge Äxte schleppen, die drei mal so groß wie der arme Kerl selber sind und Halblinge behaarte Füße haben und ein Ring dich unsichtbar machen kann und Orks aus Dreck erschaffen werden???

Also nein - Naturgesetze und Biologie spielen bei Fantasy kaum eine Rolle...
Bei Mickey Mouse schon eher...


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bitte...
> Spielen Naturgesetze und Biologie keine Rolle mehr?
> Gab es schon schwarze rotbärtige Wikinger, oder Iren?


Demnach hat dich dann wohl der weiße Winnetou sehr gestört oder?


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Demnach hat dich dann wohl der weiße Winnetou sehr gestört oder?


Yep.
Ich fand Goiko Mitic immer überzeugender und war nie ein Winnetou Fan, weil May sich einfach sehr viel ausgedacht hat und ständig der "Deutsche" Supermann.
Deshalb wurde er ja im Osten nicht verlegt.
Persönlich fand ich da Cooper besser, aber deshalb alles canceln?.

Mir zerstört es etwas die Immersion.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz! Fandest du es auch jemals merkwürdig, dass Winnetou von einem Weißen gespielt wird?


Der sah aber nicht weiß aus. Etwas Farbe hatte er.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der sah aber nicht weiß aus. Etwas Farbe hatte er.


Yea, aber wie ein Comanche sah er auch nicht aus. Aber du weißt ja, was ich meine


----------



## Acgira (6. September 2022)

Standeck schrieb:


> Die Serie ist der absolute Kitsch. Die Dialoge in SW Episode 2 sind da ja noch besser. So pathetisch, gestelzt und unnatürlich. Es wäre fast zum Lachen. Und wer mit dem Budget keine ordentlichen Effekte und Bilder hinbekommt der kann es auch gleich lassen und wäre wohl besser Metzger oder sonstwas geworden.


Machs doch erst mal selber besser...


----------



## Kaboooom (6. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Demnach hat dich dann wohl der weiße Winnetou sehr gestört oder?


Ich bin zu jung für Winnetou bzw. es wurde mir nicht generationsmäßig weitergegeben, aber war der betreffende Schauspieler denn nicht braun/rot angemalt, um genau das zu simulieren? Ein Anspruch von dem Amazons Diversitätsrichtlinien nicht weiter enfernt sein könnten.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein eklatanter Unterschied, ob eine Produktion zur Darstellung einer fremden Kultur notgedrungen bzw. aus pragmatischen Gründen Darsteller der eigenen Ethnie verwendet (=> Deutsche verfilmen Winnetou durch einen geschminkten deutschen Darsteller) oder ob man in Bezug auf die eigenen Kultur bewusst fremde Ethnien auswählt (=> westlicher Studios verfilmen weiße Figuren durch schwarze Darsteller, um diese Figuren auch schwarz zu machen).

Würden Japaner mit den eigenen Landsleuten eine Herr der Ringe Verfilmung finanzieren und umsetzen, wäre das auch nicht dieser Aufschrei, obwohl alles voller Asiaten wäre.



compisucher schrieb:


> Also nein - Naturgesetze und Biologie spielen bei Fantasy kaum eine Rolle...
> Bei Mickey Mouse schon eher...


Oft vorgebrachte Argumentation, deshalb zitiere ich mich an dieser Stelle selbst:

"_Mit der Argumentation könnte man genauso gut die Existenz einer rosa Alienrasse auf einer Nebeninsel im Mittelerdeuniversum begründen, die mit fortschrittlichen Technologie an eigenen Ringen schmiedet und entsprechend hervorragend für einen Nebenplot taugen würde. Im Sinne von: wenn es schon Zauberei gibt, warum nicht auch Aliens?

Das Genre Fantasy (insbesondere High Fantasy) zeichnet sich ja weniger dadurch aus, dass willkürlich mit Regeln der Welt gebrochen wird, sondern viel mehr dadurch, dass ein an das europäische Mittelalter angelehntes Universum den modifizierten Gesetzmäßigkeiten (Magie, Rassen, Kreaturen, ...) streng folgt. 

Tolkien gilt geradezu als Meister dieses aufwendigen, konsistenten und detailverliebten Prozesses des World Buildings. Zum Beispiel liefert Tolkien für Mittelerde lore-bedingte Erklärungen für die Existenz von Schaltjahren (die sind nicht plötzlich egal, nur weil es Zauberer und Drachen gibt).

Zudem hat sich Tolkien bereits zu Lebzeiten gegen die unauthentische/missbräuchliche Darstellung seines Werkes ausgesprochen (man denke nur an den expliziten Ausschluß von Disney an einer HdR-Verfilmung).

Gerade deshalb sind solche Änderungen im Falle Tolkiens nochmals ein besonders sensibles Thema. Für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass Fans bei Ethno-Charakteren durch Woke Capitalism steil gehen._"



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/herr-der-ringe-serie-auf-amazon-prime-25-mio-zuschauer-in-den-ersten-24-stunden.623682/post-11094624


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> Es sagt niemand das die generell deplatziert sind sondern das immer öfter Schauspieler Rollen besetzen um eine Qutoe zu erfüllen.
> 
> Siehe z.B. die Resident Evil Serie auf Netflix. Dort wird Wesker von Lance Reddick gespielt. Super Schauspieler und der wohl beste Schauspieler in der kompletten Serie, aber im Context der Serie die komplett falsche Besetzung. Warum? Weil die Serie die Spiele als Kanon nimmt und zustimmt das der echte Wesker am Ende von RE5 gestorben ist und der Wesker in der Serie eine 1 zu 1 Klon vom Wesker im Spiel ist.  Hätte man in der Geschichte sehr einfach ändern können mit eine Aussage a la der Klon als Failsafe wurde angepasst dass das nicht auffällt das es ein Klon ist usw. wurde aber nicht und es wird einfach so getan das Wesker schon immer farbig war.
> 
> Die Hautfarbe ist in vielen Fällen egal. Wenn es neue Werke sind oder Werke nicht den Anspruch nehmen sich an Vorlagen zu halten. Wenn es aber eine Vorlage gibt mit existierenden Charakteren mit definierten charakteristiken, dann sollten Schauspieler diese auch erfüllen. Wenn die BBC eine Dokumentation über die Römer in England macht und jeder zweite Bürger als asiatisch oder mit dunkler Farbe dargestellt wird, dann ist das unpassend und deplatziert insbesondere wenn es historische Quellen darüber gibt wie Bürger damals auf farbige reagiert haben.



Da bin ich ja auch bei Dir, wenn Charaktere schon eingeführt wurden, dann braucht man keinen Reboot mit anderer Ethnie oder Geschlecht, denn dann merkt wirklich jeder Zuschauende, dass dies nur dem Zeitgeist dient. Es gibt Charaktere wie Dr. Who bei denen man da Freiheiten hat und andere bei denen es nicht geht. Eine farbige Galadriel wäre nicht gegangen, aber bisher beschränkt sich die Diversifizierung auf neu geschaffene Charaktere. 
Viel schlimmer als die Hautfarbe, finde ich eher die Leistung des Schauspielers der Elrond spielt. 

Ich denke mir immer, dass der spielt wie ich mir Neil Patrick Harris in einem Elbenkostüm bei Halloween vorstelle.


----------



## Inras (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die negativen Reviews verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
> Ich fand es bisher echt gut gemacht.


Hier und da ein paar Lore Fehler - die man nur merkt wenn man sich ein bisschen auskennt mit den Hintergründen - aber abgesehen davon bin ich eigentlich zufrieden bis jetzt. Hat mich gut unterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als die Hautfarbe, finde ich eher die Leistung des Schauspielers der Elrond spielt.
> 
> Ich denke mir immer, dass der spielt wie ich mir Neil Patrick Harris in einem Elbenkostüm bei Halloween vorstelle.





Spoiler



Ist das der Freund von Galadriel der zu den Zwergen reist?



Ich finde den eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## pietcux (6. September 2022)

Und ich freue mich schon auf Freitag. Hihi...


----------



## Kaboooom (6. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> dann braucht man keinen Reboot mit anderer Ethnie oder Geschlecht, denn dann merkt wirklich jeder Zuschauende, dass dies nur dem Zeitgeist dient.


Im Vergleich zur ethnischen Reinheit Mittelerdes in den Jackson Filmen, wird es schon sehr schwer als Zuschauer,  schwarze Darsteller im Sinne einer politischen Diversity-Ideologie nicht auffällig zu finden. Wie erklärt man sich denn den Übergang zur HdR-Triologie ohne die Vorstellung einer ethnische Säuberungswelle in Mittelerde?

Vorausgesetzt, man sieht beide im selben Universum.


seahawk schrieb:


> Eine farbige Galadriel wäre nicht gegangen, aber bisher beschränkt sich die Diversifizierung auf neu geschaffene Charaktere.


Neu geschaffen?
Unter den Diversity-Figuren sind auch von Tolkien geschaffene Charaktere.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Neu geschaffen?
> Unter den Diversity-Figuren sind auch von Tolkien geschaffene Charaktere.
> 
> 
> ...


Die hatte ich in der Vorschau gesehen. Welche Figur ist das?
Gefällt mir optisch als Kontrast zu Galadriel welche ich auch recht hübsch finde.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2022)

Míriel wird ja nur sehr wenig beschreiben im Originalwerk und am Ende wird man dann über die Bedeutung von "fair" streiten müssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Wie erklärt man sich denn den Übergang zur HdR-Triologie ohne die Vorstellung einer ethnische Säuberungswelle in Mittelerde?


Indem man locker durch die Hose atmet und Fantasy nicht toternst nimmt, als wäre es Geschichte LK.


----------



## Nuallan (6. September 2022)

Zensur ist immer sch**ße, aber in dem Fall kann ich es nachvollziehen. Rings of Power ist einfach wegen seinen schieren Größe momentan das "Schlachtfeld" von ein Gestalten, die schon vor 6 Monaten eine Kampagne beschlossen haben um die Serie für all die Wokeness abzustrafen, die sie in den letzten Jahren vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen haben.

Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wie Batwoman oder Resident Evil, wo die Diversity-Agenda wesentlich mehr auf die Spitze getrieben wurde, und die auch völlig berechtigt dafür abgestraft wurden. Ich warte erstmal ab, wie sich das die nächsten Folgen entwickelt, aber bis jetzt hab ich bis auf ein paar farbige Schauspieler (was ein Skandal.. ) nichts gesehen was mich beunruhigen würde.

Das sich Hardcore-Fans an der Besetzung stören kann ich sogar ein bisl nachvollziehen, aber mir kann keiner erzählen das Hardcore-Fans mehr als einen Bruchteil der Leute ausmachen, die die Serie als Müll bewerten.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab, wie sich das die nächsten Folgen entwickelt, aber bis jetzt hab ich bis auf ein paar farbige Schauspieler (was ein Skandal.. ) nichts gesehen was mich beunruhigen würde.


Ich auch nicht. Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Freitag.


----------



## Kaboooom (6. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Indem man locker durch die Hose atmet und Fantasy nicht toternst nimmt, als wäre es Geschichte LK.


So stell ich mir Tolkiens Ansprüche an sein Werk auch vor.


seahawk schrieb:


> Míriel wird ja nur sehr wenig beschreiben im Originalwerk und am Ende wird man dann über die Bedeutung von "fair" streiten müssen.


Schon die Herangehensweise, dass alles was nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wurde, absolut möglich sein soll, ist hanebüchen. Quasi Russells Teekanne in Mittelerde.


Nuallan schrieb:


> in dem Fall kann ich es nachvollziehen. Rings of Power ist einfach wegen seinen schieren Größe momentan das "Schlachtfeld" von ein Gestalten, die schon vor 6 Monaten eine Kampagne beschlossen haben um die Serie für all die Wokeness abzustrafen, die sie in den letzten Jahren vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen haben. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wie Batwoman oder Resident Evil, wo die Diversity-Agenda wesentlich mehr auf die Spitze getrieben wurde, und die auch völlig berechtigt dafür abgestraft wurden. [...] aber bis jetzt hab ich bis auf ein paar farbige Schauspieler (was ein Skandal.. ) nichts gesehen was mich beunruhigen würde.


Zum einen ist Tolkiens Mittelerde "ernsterer" Stoff als Batwoman oder Resident Evil und dazu direkt verwurzelt in nordischer Mythologie, praktisch deren moderne Erweiterung. Das macht die Sache wesentlich sensibler als all die anderen Fälle, durch die sich sicherlich zusätzlich (und berechtigterweise) viel Wut angestaut hat.

Auch wenn "Ringe der Macht" keine Wokeness mit der Brechstange durchklopft und das Thema (bisher) weniger schlimm ist als erwartet, finde ich eine isolierte Betrachtung dennoch falsch. Wokeness ist nun mal eine breite politische/weltanschauliche Bewegung im offenen Kulturkampf, Diversity in "Ringe der Macht" nur ein Teil eines größeren Ganzen. Das "Ringe der Macht" mitanzulasten kann man durchaus als unfair empfinden.

Trotzdem: Nicht ganz vergessen darf man Amazons provokativen Umgang mit dem Thema vor Release (vgl. die Interviewreihen "Lord of the Rings Superfans") und auch ein Cast, der sich in Interviews offen woke äußert (und dem es auch teils an der klassischen Verbundenheit mit Tolkien und Mittelerde zu fehlen scheint, um das mal freundlich auszudrücken).


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Wie heisst eigentlich der dunkelhäutige Elbe welcher im Menschendorf aufgepasst hat?
Und durch den Tunnel gekrochen ist?
Scheint ein cooler Typ zu sein.


----------



## Nuallan (6. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Nicht ganz vergessen darf man Amazons provokativen Umgang mit dem Thema vor Release (vgl. die Interviewreihen "Lord of the Rings Superfans") und auch ein Cast, der sich in Interviews offen woke äußert (und dem es auch teils an der klassischen Verbundenheit mit Tolkien und Mittelerde zu fehlen scheint, um das mal freundlich auszudrücken).


Ja, dieses "Superfans"-PR-Video hab ich mittlerweile auch gesehen. Aber was hat das mit der Serie zu tun? Oder was spielt es für eine Rolle wie die Schauspieler privat drauf sind, solange sie es in der Serie nicht zur Schau stellen? Ich find das sogar ziemlich ideal so. Wer möchte, kann sich diese Interviews angucken, sich damit identifizieren, und Amazon kann sich für seine moderne Wokeness abfeiern lassen. Wer das nicht will (oder es gar nicht weiß), kriegt davon in der Serie kaum bis gar nichts mit. Solange es so bleibt, müssten doch eigentlich alle zufrieden sein?


----------



## Krabonq (6. September 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Genau das gilt auch für Amazons neue Serie "Die Ringe der Macht", für die sich die Macher im Vorfeld des Öfteren die Kritik anhören mussten, ein allzu "wokes" Prequel zu Der Herr der Ringe erschaffen zu wollen.



Ich hab die ersten zwei Folgen mit ein paar Freunden angeschaut, und wie schon so oft gesagt; Die Hautfarbe ist soooooo ein vernachlässigbar kleiner Teil. Arondir ist sogar einer der wenigen Elben bisher, die als stoischer Charakter eher glaubwürdig waren (neben den Zwergen). Galadriel hingegen ist ja ein Totalausfall und der Rest der Partie auch eher zu vernachlässigen.
Das Problem ist nahezu alles andere.
Die Folgen war praktisch zum Einschlafen. Es wurde viel schwülstig geredet ohne etwas zu sagen. Die Halffoot sind unerträglich. Galadriel ist strohdumm und ihr Verhalten ergibt kein Sinn, zudem richtig mies und unsympathisch geschauspielert, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man ihr gesagt, dass sie so bescheuert schauspielern soll. Von Elrond erwart ich mir auch nichts. Eine unglaubliche Anzahl an Logiklöchern, z.B. dass Galadriel jetzt einfach durch einen Ozean schwimmt oder, dass die Elben eine Light Show veranstalten, dass weibliche Zwerge keine Bärte haben. Der Übergang in die Unsterblichen Lande ist auch bizarr und billig dargestellt gewesen. Dann noch, dass viele CGI Hintergründe ganz offensichtlich waren, das hat an die optisch schlechten Abschnitte aus den Hobbit Filmen erinnert.
Es happert an allen Ecken und Enden, aber dass 3 Figuren schwarz sind, auch wenn es nicht ins Lore passt, sind vernachlässigbare Änderungen. V.a. wenn sonst alles passen würde.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie heisst eigentlich der dunkelhäutige Elbe welcher im Menschendorf aufgepasst hat?
> Und durch den Tunnel gekrochen ist?
> Scheint ein cooler Typ zu sein.



Na besonders gut hängengeblieben ist er ja nicht grad bei dir. :p
Arondir ist sein Name.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Na besonders gut hängengeblieben ist er ja nicht grad bei dir. :p
> Arondir ist sein Name.


Danke. Ich kann mir die Namen nicht immer so schnell merken. 

Edit: Galadriel fand ich bisher ganz gut. Ich mag die Schauspielerin.


----------



## Kaboooom (6. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Oder was spielt es für eine Rolle wie die Schauspieler privat drauf sind, solange sie es in der Serie nicht zur Schau stellen?


Solange das bei offiziellen Promoarbeiten mit diesem Grad an Zurschaustellung passiert, ist das von der Serie selbst ja nur schwer zu trennen. Und die Gefahr ist groß, dass Amazon damit sowie den restlichen Marketingaktivitäten austestet, wie weit sie zukünftig innerhalb der Serie und anderswo gehen können.

Mit Menschen, die Probleme haben sich mit weißen Figuren aus Geschichten eines weißen Mannes zu identifizieren, habe ich ganz offen keinerlei Mitleid - warum auch? Im Gegenteil, es ist hochproblematisch in solchen Punkten auf wokes Klientel zuzugehen, weil dadurch eine Anspruchshaltung gestärkt wird, die sich gar nicht sättigen lässt und es mit großer Lust immer weiter treibt.

Mal davon abgesehen, ist es zwar in Sachen Wokeness-Level weniger schlimm als befürchtet, deshalb aber noch lange nicht zufriedenstellend. Eine lore-konforme Geschichte ohne Jeanne d'Arc Galadriel fände ich trotz allem wesentlich reizvoller. Und Schwarze lose platziert in europäisch basierter Fantasy haben für mich nun einmal einen Kitsch-Faktor, der schlicht und ergreifend nicht sein müsste. Nicht zuletzt sind Diversity-Richtlinien eines Unternehmens, die de facto rein weiß besetzte Casts verbieten, absolut nicht in Ordnung.



RyzA schrieb:


> Scheint ein cooler Typ zu sein.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inras (6. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Eine unglaubliche Anzahl an Logiklöchern, z.B. dass Galadriel jetzt einfach durch einen Ozean schwimmt ....... Der Übergang in die Unsterblichen Lande ist auch bizarr und billig dargestellt gewesen.


Da kann ich etwas Klugsch***en: Die Darstellung des Übergangs nach Valinor stört mich weniger. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt der Geschichte gibt es noch keinen Übergang. Zu der Zeit kann theoretisch jeder Valinor (Aman) erreichen wenn er denn lange genug Segelt. Sowas meinte ich zuvor mit Lore Fehlern.

Und was Galadriels selbstmörderischen Sprung ins Meer angeht: Ja das find ich auch etwas panne und stört mich am meisten von allem gesehenen. Hätte lieber gesehen, dass sie ablehnt und dann auf anderen Wegen nach Numenor kommt. Wie auch immer. Alles besser als diese komische Entschiedung.


Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum man das gemacht hat. Sämtliches Hintergrundwissen ist im Netz frei Verfügbar ohne das Silmarillion welzen zu müssen. Zwerginnen ohne Bärte jucken mich da weniger.


----------



## RobertFoster (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie heisst eigentlich der dunkelhäutige Elbe welcher im Menschendorf aufgepasst hat?
> Und durch den Tunnel gekrochen ist?
> Scheint ein *cooler* Typ zu sein.


Das Wort heißt *bescheuerter*. 
Aber auffallend ist, dieser Zwang nach dunkelhäutigen Schauspielern. Wieso spielen da keine ostasiatischen (China, Japan, Korea) Schauspieler mit? Skandal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Ein paar gesetzte Spoiler würden diesem Thread mehr als nur gut tun...


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

Inras schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum man das gemacht hat. Sämtliches Hintergrundwissen ist im Netz frei Verfügbar ohne das Silmarillion welzen zu müssen. Zwerginnen ohne Bärte jucken mich da weniger.



Meines Wissens haben sie keine Rechte an dem Silmarillion?
Kann mich da aber auch täuschen.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Ganz ehrlich: auf Zwergenfrauen mit Bärten kann ich verzichten.


----------



## iago (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: auf Zwergenfrauen mit Bärten kann ich verzichten.


Volle Zustimmung.

Ich hab das im Film immer für nen Witz zwischen Gimli, Aragorn und dem Rest gehalten. Zumal explizit zu den Bärten soweit mir bekannt bei Tolkien selbst nichts steht und wohl einzig in lange unveröffentlichen Manuskripten wo man nicht weiß ob Tolkien sie nun als Kanon sah oder nicht da er sie zu Lebzeiten nie veröffentlich hat sondern erst in "The War of the Jewels" durch seinen Sohn.

In der Serie fand ich das sogar nachvollziehbar gelöst, man sieht dass die Rüstungen "Aussparungen" für Bärte haben und weiß, dass Zwergenfrauen sich in der Regel verkleidet haben, wenn sie überhaupt nach draußen gingen - so ist es nicht weit hergeholt, dass sie dann in "Männerrüstungen" waren und  ob der Bartaussparung für einen Mann gehalten wurden.


----------



## doedelmeister (7. September 2022)

Hab die aktuellen Folgen gesehen und fand sie ganz okay. Man sieht zumindest das viel Kohle zur Verfügung stand mit den Sets und Effekten.

Leider sieht alles irgendwie zu "clean" aus und auch die Charaktere fand ich bisher alle weitestgehend unspannend. Das war halt bei Game of Thrones fast immer besser gelöst. Dort sind fast alle Protagonisten facettenreich und verfolgen eine komplexe Agenda. Man durchschaut das nicht sofort. Auch sind die Dialoge zumindest in den ersten staffeln wesentlich spannender.

Ob da jetzt farbige Schauspieler mitspielen könnte mir nicht egaler sein. Fand das jetzt nicht auffällig oder störend für die Fantasy.


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

iago schrieb:


> Ich hab das im Film immer für nen Witz zwischen Gimli, Aragorn und dem Rest gehalten. Zumal explizit zu den Bärten soweit mir bekannt bei Tolkien selbst nichts steht und wohl einzig in lange unveröffentlichen Manuskripten wo man nicht weiß ob Tolkien sie nun als Kanon sah oder nicht da er sie zu Lebzeiten nie veröffentlich hat sondern erst in "The War of the Jewels" durch seinen Sohn.



Zwerge und Zwerginnen sind für andere Rassen nahezu nicht zu unterscheiden. Insofern macht es keinen Sinn, dass sie keinen Bart haben.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Zwerge und Zwerginnen sind für andere Rassen nahezu nicht zu unterscheiden. Insofern macht es keinen Sinn, dass sie keinen Bart haben.


Ist nur die Frage ob das einer sehen will.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Ich bin zu jung für Winnetou bzw. es wurde mir nicht generationsmäßig weitergegeben, aber war der betreffende Schauspieler denn nicht braun/rot angemalt, um genau das zu simulieren? Ein Anspruch von dem Amazons Diversitätsrichtlinien nicht weiter enfernt sein könnten.


Pierre Brice war nicht angemalt, lediglich die übliche Abdeckschminke fürs Scheinwerferlicht wie bei allen Schauspielern.
Er hatte eine per se relativ dunkle Hautfarbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich selber, neben diversen europäischen Durchmischungen , zu einem 1/16 1st Nations Blut intus habe (Tsilhqotin-Nation) und meine Verwandtschaft in Kanada recht gut + persönlich kenne , kann ich dir versichern, dass wir nicht alle dunkelhäutige Schlitzaugenwilde mit Lendenschurz sind, die jeden Weissen skalpieren, wenn er nicht bis drei auf den Baum geklettert ist.
Die "Woke" Diskussion in Deutschland versteht in meinem Umfeld von 1st Nations Angehörigen kein Einziger, weil die Darstellung in den Filmen aus den 1960gern ein eher positives Bild über den Charakter eines "Wilden" hergibt.

Die Darstellung in den Büchern von Karl May ist wieder was anderes.
Die Vorstellung, dass alle "Indianer" büffeljagende Plains Bewohner mit ein paar Federn auf dem Kopf sind, ist zu 95% falsch.
Die meisten (>50%) waren sesshafte Bauern, der überwiegende Rest Jäger, Fischer und Sammler.
Einige hatten sogar Städte und eine eigene Schrift.
Z. B. jene, die die Weissen "Cherokee" nennen und eigentlich sich Aniyvwia´i (wirkliches Volk) nennen.
Das hat ungefähr die gleiche Qualität, als würden alle Deutschen nur als Michl bezeichnet werden, was dem Michl dann auch nicht gefallen dürfte.
DASS sind die prinzipiellen Themen, die angehörige anderer Völker interessiert, dass sie respektvoll und auf Augenhöhe behandelt werden.
Dass Kinder bei Fasching oder sonstwo als "Indianer" herumrennen, ist vollkommen OK.
Kinder dürfen z. B. bei "meinem" Tribe alles machen, außer Vögel töten.
Denn Vögel sind die Seelen unserer Ahnen.



Kaboooom schrieb:


> Oft vorgebrachte Argumentation, deshalb zitiere ich mich an dieser Stelle selbst:
> 
> "_Mit der Argumentation könnte man genauso gut die Existenz einer rosa Alienrasse auf einer Nebeninsel im Mittelerdeuniversum begründen, die mit fortschrittlichen Technologie an eigenen Ringen schmiedet und entsprechend hervorragend für einen Nebenplot taugen würde. Im Sinne von: wenn es schon Zauberei gibt, warum nicht auch Aliens?_


Nein, weil Tolkien seine Protagonisten als Allegorien seiner Zeitumstände geschaffen hat.
Die Figuren sind so, wie sie sind, weil er in seiner Zeit mit Britischem Empire und dem Eindruck des I. Weltkrieges genau diese Eindrücke verarbeitete.
Aliens und Ufos in der Phantasiewelt der Menschen ist eine literarische Parallelentwicklung, primär zuerst in den USA mit den Schriften von H. G. Wells ab ca. 1900 aufgetreten und erst mit  dem Hörspiel von 1938 (lange nachdem Tolkien seine Hauptwerke verfasste) im Bewusstsein der Öffentlichkeit  aufgetreten.
Ein z. B. Nazgul, ein Balrog oder ein Smaug sind Wesen, die biologisch in der Realität niemals funktionieren würden.

Andererseits wäre rein technisch betrachtet, ein Alien, der hypotethische Psi-Kräfte in Form eines Ringes aktivieren könnte, realistischer, als so was in einer mittelalterlichen Schmiede erstellt werden könnte.

Sprich, das Umfeld hat den Autor geprägt, was ja irgendwie logisch ist.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> _Das Genre Fantasy (insbesondere High Fantasy) zeichnet sich ja weniger dadurch aus, dass willkürlich mit Regeln der Welt gebrochen wird, sondern viel mehr dadurch, dass ein an das europäische Mittelalter angelehntes Universum den modifizierten Gesetzmäßigkeiten (Magie, Rassen, Kreaturen, ...) streng folgt. _


Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Das europäische Mittelalter hat mit der generellen Fantasy Welt mit "westlicher Prägung" schon mal recht wenig zu tun. Das Hochmittelalter (Ritter in glänzenden Rüstungen usw.) datiert man grob auf 1000-1500 n. Chr.
Das frühe Mittelalter schließt an die Völkerwanderungszeit an und beginnt ab ca. 500 n. Chr..
Im Wesentlichen (und auch schon in mind. drölfdutzend Dokorarbeiten analysiert) hat es nachfolgende Einflüsse:

1. Bzgl. Schamanen/Zauberer usw. keltischer Einfluss, im Wesentlichen aus den Gebieten des heutigen Frankreich und Wales (bei den Germanen wären das dann die heutzutage Hexen genannten Schamanen)
Hier aus einer Zeit von ca. 500 v. Chr.

2. Bgzl. Götterhimmel und aber auch Elfen (nicht Elben, die gibt es erst seit 1920 bei Tolkien) nordischer Einfluss.
Aber auch hier differenziert auf die Zeit des 8. Jahrhunderts (für Tolkien), weil da die Jüten, Angeln und Sachsen (kurz Wikinger) nach England einwanderten und dabei Anteile ihrer Kultur einbrachten.
Interessant ist, dass die ab ca. 1200 verfassten Schriften in der Edda erhebliche Abweichungen zum Volksglauben der ansässigen Bevölkerung in "England" hatten.

Und jetzt wird es interessant, der Einfachheit halber aus Wicki als populärwissenschftlichen Text kopiert (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elfen#Elfen_in_der_Mythologie)



> „Sá er einn staðr þar, er kallaðr er Álfheimr. Þar byggvir fólk þat, er Ljósálfar heita, en Dökkálfar búa niðri í jörðu, ok eru þeir ólíkir þeim sýnum ok miklu ólíkari reyndum. Ljósálfar eru fegri en sól sýnum, en Dökkálfar eru svartari en bik.“





> „Da ist ein Ort, der Álfheim heißt. Da haust das Volk, das man Lichtalben nennt. Aber die Schwarzalben wohnen unten in der Erde und sind ungleich von Angesicht und noch viel ungleicher in ihren Verrichtungen. Die Lichtalben sind schöner als die Sonne von Angesicht; aber die Schwarzalben schwärzer als Pech.[8]“


– _Gylfaginning_ Kap. 17.

Also, beruft sich irgendwer auf "nordische Mythologie", so steht schwarz auf weiss in der Edda, dass es weisse und schwarze Alben/Elfen gibt...

Alle, die daraus ein "woke" Thema machen, sollten sich zunächst mal bitte mit Aneignung von Wissen über die eigene Kultur machen.

3. Bgzl. menschliche Völker:
Im wesentlichen die Völkerwanderungszeit bis ca. 500 n. Chr., Aufbau von Nchfolgereichen der Römer usw..

4. Bgzl. Hobbits:
Die Idealisierung bäuerlichen Lebens in Schottland in einem fruchtbaren Tals (das es so nie in Schottland gab und eher dem Wunsch der dortigen Bevölkerung entsprach).
Hier vermengen sich wieder die Skoten (das sind Kelten aus Irland) mit den Pikten (da kommt primär die europäische Tradition des Tätowierens her) zu den Alba. (ab ca. 500-600 n. Chr.)



Kaboooom schrieb:


> _Tolkien gilt geradezu als Meister dieses aufwendigen, konsistenten und detailverliebten Prozesses des World Buildings. Zum Beispiel liefert Tolkien für Mittelerde lore-bedingte Erklärungen für die Existenz von Schaltjahren (die sind nicht plötzlich egal, nur weil es Zauberer und Drachen gibt)._


Er war schlichtweg der Erste, der diese "Popkultur" erfand.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> _Zudem hat sich Tolkien bereits zu Lebzeiten gegen die unauthentische/missbräuchliche Darstellung seines Werkes ausgesprochen (man denke nur an den expliziten Ausschluß von Disney an einer HdR-Verfilmung)._


Sofern du HdR gelesen hast, weist du auch sicherlich, dass ca. nur 15-20% in der Jackson Verfilmung umgesetzt wurde.
Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass eine evtl. Disney Verfilmung evtl. schlechter geworden ist.
Aber für jemanden wie mich, der HdR fast auswendig kennt, war die filmische Umsetzung eine Art schlechter Scherz, an den ich mich erst gewöhnen musste.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> _Gerade deshalb sind solche Änderungen im Falle Tolkiens nochmals ein besonders sensibles Thema. Für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass Fans bei Ethno-Charakteren durch Woke Capitalism steil gehen._"


Siehe oben, erst Edda lesen, dann kritisieren.


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage ob das einer sehen will.



Diese Frage stellt sich nur aus rein kommerzieller Sicht, nicht aus künstlerischer.
Es müssen nicht alle alles sehen wollen, es muss nicht alles ein generischer, verwässerter Einheitsbrei sein.
Wem das nicht gefällt, kann gerne die hunderten anderen Fantasy Universen konsumieren, in denen Zwerginnen bartlose, scharfe, halbnackte Frauen sind.


----------



## iago (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Zwerge und Zwerginnen sind für andere Rassen nahezu nicht zu unterscheiden. Insofern macht es keinen Sinn, dass sie keinen Bart haben.


Weil Zwerginnen quasi nie in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen werden und wenn dann in Verkleidung. Das impliziert aber nicht gleich, dass sie einen (echten) Bart haben müssen.


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

iago schrieb:


> Weil Zwerginnen quasi nie in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen werden und wenn dann in Verkleidung. Das impliziert aber nicht gleich, dass sie einen (echten) Bart haben müssen.



Nö.

Muss ich jetzt wirklich googlen...?








						Do the female Dwarves in Tolkien's Legendarium also have beards?
					

In The Return of the King, Appendix A, there's this quote about female dwarves:   Dís was the daughter of Thrain II. She is the only dwarf-woman named in these histories. It was said by Gimli that...




					literature.stackexchange.com
				






> For the Naugrim have beards from the beginning of their lives, male and female alike; nor indeed can their womenkind be discerned by those of other race...



Es ist Teil der Lore und somit offiziell so und nicht anders.


----------



## iago (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Muss ich jetzt wirklich googlen...?
> 
> ...


Darauf bin ich doch bereits in meinem Ausgangspost eingegangen  Die besagte Passage ist aus "The War of the Jewels"


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

iago schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich doch bereits in meinem Ausgangspost eingegangen



Ja und es ist in den später veröffentlichten Manuskripten ziemlich offensichtlich, was von seinem Sohn abgeändert/vervollständigt wurde und was nur Kommentare sind.
Es gibt keinen Grund davon auszugehen, dass JRR das nicht ursprünglich so geschrieben hat.


----------



## iago (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ja und es ist in den später veröffentlichten Manuskripten ziemlich offensichtlich, was von seinem Sohn abgeändert/vervollständigt wurde und was nur Kommentare sind.
> Es gibt keinen Grund davon auszugehen, dass JRR das nicht ursprünglich so geschrieben hat.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Tolkien hat viel geschrieben was zuerst nie veröffentlicht wurde, daraus kann man aber nicht ableiten was für ihn Kanon war und was nicht und womöglich nur ein Entwurf oder bereits verworfen war.


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

iago schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Tolkien hat viel geschrieben was zuerst nie veröffentlicht wurde, daraus kann man aber nicht ableiten was für ihn Kanon war und was nicht und womöglich nur ein Entwurf oder bereits verworfen war.



Nach der Logik ist alles Freiwild und man kann eh machen, was man will.
Halte ich für eine dumme Idee.

Aber ich denke, irgendwann hat sich das Thema Zwerginnen Bärte auch erledigt.


----------



## iago (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Nach der Logik ist alles Freiwild und man kann eh machen, was man will.
> Halte ich für eine dumme Idee.


Finde ich nicht, aber an der Stelle haben wir einfach eine andere Meinung. Ist doch kein Beinbruch


----------



## Birdy84 (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Meines Wissens haben sie keine Rechte an dem Silmarillion?
> Kann mich da aber auch täuschen.


Haben sie nicht, sondern nur an den Anhängen zu Die Rückkehr des Königs. Scheinbar also nur die günstigste Variante um an eine Lizenz zu kommen, damit sie an ihre Geschichte "Herr der Ringe"  dranschreiben können, um sich vermeintlich einfach in eine riesige, bestehende Fangemeinde einzukaufen.


----------



## Richu006 (7. September 2022)

Dazu haben sie den Release wohl auch nicht so günstig gewählt.

Da gleichzeitig HotD läuft. Müssen sie sich zwangsläufig daran Messen.

Und da macht HotD halt jetzt eindeutig den besseren.

Hätte allerdings auch ungekehrt sein können. HBO hat nämlich auch schon mal die GoT "Fans" verärgert xD


----------



## denrusl (7. September 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der erste Film/Serie die von Amazon bei den Bewertungen manipuliert wird um diesen besser da stehen zu lassen als es wirklich ist. Da ja angeblich die Mehrzahl den Film mag, sollte es ja kein Problem sein viel mehr gute Bewertungen als schlechte zu erhalten.


Das ist ein Trugschluss, enttäuschte Leute sind, wenn sie sich für einen Krieg entschlossen haben zu deutlich mehr bereit als positiv gestimmte, die meisten der positiv gestimmten werden nicht mal eine Bewertung da lassen. Aber jeder enttäuschte eine schlechte und ein gewisser Anteil davon wird mit Bots usw. dafür in den Krieg ziehen.

MFG


----------



## elTrollo (7. September 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und da macht HotD halt jetzt eindeutig den besseren.
> 
> Hätte allerdings auch ungekehrt sein können. HBO hat nämlich auch schon mal die GoT "Fans" verärgert xD



Wobei es bei HotD generell weniger Wokealarmismus gibt, obwohl dort ja auch PoC valyrischstämmige Menschen darstellen.


----------



## Richu006 (7. September 2022)

Ganz ehrlich die ganzen Wokediskussionen und alles regt mich einfach nur auf.
Ich finde es allerdings recht schön, dass viele aktuell wohl einfach keine grösseren Probleme haben als das xD

Und die Woke Diskussionen gabs bei HotD übrigens auch.  Wenn auch etwas weniger schlimm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich die ganzen Wokediskussionen und alles regt mich einfach nur auf


This! Mich wundert es mittlerweile nur noch, dass Leute echt den Nerv haben seitenlang anhand von äußeren Erscheinungsmerkmalen über die Qualität eines Produkts zu diskutieren
Als gäbe es nicht andere Kriterien, wieso man etwas gut oder schlecht finden kann...


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Als gäbe es nicht andere Kriterien, wieso man etwas gut oder schlecht finden kann...



Zumindest hier wurden diese auch genannt und machen vielleicht sogar den Großteil der geschriebenen Kritik auf den letzten 6 Seiten aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> This! Mich wundert es mittlerweile nur noch, dass Leute echt den Nerv haben seitenlang anhand von äußeren Erscheinungsmerkmalen über die Qualität eines Produkts zu diskutieren
> Als gäbe es nicht andere Kriterien, wieso man etwas gut oder schlecht finden kann...


Nur mal für Protokoll: Amazon hat damit begonnen damit zu werben und das über allem zu plazieren. Da es mittlereweile genug Beispiele von alten Franchises gibt, die unter dieser Prämisse fortgesetzt wurden, und die Ergebnisse unter Interessierten bekannt sind, ist es kaum verwunderlich, dass sich erbitterter Widerstand regt, wenn eine der größten und bekanntesten Fantasywelten auf dem Spiel steht verunstaltet zu werden.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Dazu haben sie den Release wohl auch nicht so günstig gewählt.
> 
> Da gleichzeitig HotD läuft. Müssen sie sich zwangsläufig daran Messen.
> 
> ...


HBO wollte weitere GoT Staffeln gedreht haben, aber die Produzenten haben zugunsten eines Deals mit Disney (hinsichtlich Star Wars) GoT fallen gelassen. Soweit ich weiß, ist aber aus dem Deal letztlich nichts bei rausgekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Zumindest hier wurden diese auch genannt und machen vielleicht sogar den Großteil der geschriebenen Kritik auf den letzten 6 Seiten aus.


Das ist wahr. Ich meinte damit auch, dass generell diese Woke pro/contra Diskussionen im Netz langsam echt groteske Züge annehmen.
Es gibt auch berechtigte Kritikpunkte an Woke, wie das Minderheiten als Tokensystem zu nutzen, aber leider auch echt viele, die plötzlich meinen, dass offenkundiger Rassismus durch Woke-Kritik nun endlich salonfähig geworden ist, um dann Produkte lediglich abzustrafen, weil Nicht-Weiße besetzt wurden.
Ich schätze mal, dass Amazon mit der Zensur genau das beabsichtigt hat und das zurecht! Um mal wieder beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nur mal für Protokoll: Amazon hat damit begonnen damit zu werben und das über allem zu plazieren.


Hab das nicht mitbekommen, außer vom Hörensagen über irgendein Interview, und ich bin echt viel im Netz unterwegs. Also scheint es nicht so aggressiv gewesen zu sein


----------



## doedelmeister (7. September 2022)

Jo diese Woke Kritiker gehen mir auch tierisch auf die Nerven. Bin wirklich gar kein Freund von Cancel Culture und Vorschreiben von Meinungen. 
Aber sich aufzuregen, dass Zwerge in ner Fantasy Serie auch dunklere Hautfarbe haben und so tun als würde das ernsthaft stören, mein Gott, das ist doch absurd. Vor allem ist da das Internet halt wirklich voll von teils sehr grenzwertig rassistischen Memes.

Du kannst Diversität ja wirklich mit der Brechstange in Filme und Serien packen, man kann das aber auch unauffällig und zum Setting passend machen. Finde die Herr der Ringe Serie hat das jetzt nicht übertrieben. Möchte mal wissen wer von diesen Weinekindern denn wirklich die Tolkien Bücher gelesen hat, ich wette nichtmal 2%.  Aber Hauptsache über irgend ein Mist aufregen.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Jo diese Woke Kritiker gehen mir auch tierisch auf die Nerven.





doedelmeister schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen wer von diesen Weinekindern denn wirklich die Tolkien Bücher gelesen hat, ich wette nichtmal 2%.  Aber Hauptsache über irgend ein Mist aufregen.


Danke für diesen Kommentar!
Ich habe (mutmaßlich zu umständlich) hier versucht:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...w-release-fuer-drei-tage.623711/post-11096503
zu erläutern, dass Kritiker sich auf eine vermeintliche (nordisch-germanisch) Historie berufen, es diese aber weder bei Tolkien noch in der Realität gibt.


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2022)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Jo diese Woke Kritiker gehen mir auch tierisch auf die Nerven. Bin wirklich gar kein Freund von Cancel Culture und Vorschreiben von Meinungen.
> Aber sich aufzuregen, dass Zwerge in ner Fantasy Serie auch dunklere Hautfarbe haben und so tun als würde das ernsthaft stören, mein Gott, das ist doch absurd. Vor allem ist da das Internet halt wirklich voll von teils sehr grenzwertig rassistischen Memes.
> 
> Du kannst Diversität ja wirklich mit der Brechstange in Filme und Serien packen, man kann das aber auch unauffällig und zum Setting passend machen. Finde die Herr der Ringe Serie hat das jetzt nicht übertrieben. Möchte mal wissen wer von diesen Weinekindern denn wirklich die Tolkien Bücher gelesen hat, ich wette nichtmal 2%.  Aber Hauptsache über irgend ein Mist aufregen.


Jetzt wo auf der Straße festkleben strafrechtlich geahndet wird und der Drachenlord besiegt ist, sucht man sich wieder eher traditionelle Hobbys. 

MfG


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass Amazon mit der Zensur genau das beabsichtigt hat und das zurecht! Um mal wieder beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben.



Sie machen es sich damit aber sehr einfach und müssen somit nicht die gerechtfertigte Kritik auf der Seite lassen.
Steam macht das besser, indem es auf Review Bombing hinweist, aber nicht einfach alle Reviews entfernt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Sie machen es sich damit aber sehr einfach und müssen somit nicht die gerechtfertigte Kritik auf der Seite lassen.
> Steam macht das besser, indem es auf Review Bombing hinweist, aber nicht einfach alle Reviews entfernt.


Wobei es ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht ist, ob ein Spiel einfach abgewertet wird oder Rezensionen mit menschenverachtenden Inhalten veröffentlicht werden. Würde als Inhaber jedweder Plattform auch 0 Toleranz gegenüber so etwas aufweisen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (7. September 2022)

Soll auch nen neuen Namen für einen Herr der Ringe Film geben im deutschen Sprachraum...
Der Hobbit..Innen!
Sorry -Der mußte.
Nach Roland  im Dunklen Turm stört mich nix mehr in Bezug auf Farbauswahl!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Kaboooom (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Pierre Brice war nicht angemalt, lediglich die übliche Abdeckschminke fürs Scheinwerferlicht wie bei allen Schauspielern.
> Er hatte eine per se relativ dunkle Hautfarbe.


Auch die bewusste Selektion eines Darstellers mit für europäische Verhältnisse sehr dunkler Hautfarbe, um dem Original näher zu kommen, ist in diesem Sinne ein Gegenentwurf zu Amazons Diversity-Vorstellungen.
Wobei ich mir nach kurzer Google-Recherche gar nicht so sicher bin, ob wirklich durchgehend auf Schminke verzichtet wurde (vgl. Marie Versini mit und ohne Kostüm).


compisucher schrieb:


> Z. B. jene, die die Weissen "Cherokee" nennen und eigentlich sich Aniyvwia´i (wirkliches Volk) nennen.
> Das hat ungefähr die gleiche Qualität, als würden alle Deutschen nur als Michl bezeichnet werden, was dem Michl dann auch nicht gefallen dürfte.


Laut Wikipedia scheint die Herkunft ungeklärt und sich möglicherweise auf "_people who live in the mountains/cave country_" zu beziehen ("_Many theories, though all unproven, abound about the origin of the name "Cherokee". It may have originally been derived from one of the competitive tribes in the area. For instance, the Choctaw word Cha-la-kee means "people who live in the mountains", and Choctaw Chi-luk-ik-bi, means "people who live in the cave country"_").
Das wäre zwar eine (auf einem Missverständnis beruhende) Fremdbezeichnung, aber gerade von solchen Geschichten können wir Deutschen doch ein Lied singen. In den wenigsten Sprachen wird auf uns als "Deutsche" Bezug genommen, sondern vielfach nur als germanische Teilstämme (Alemannen, Sachsen) oder auch nicht sehr schmeichelhaft als Stumme (in slavischen Sprachen, vgl. polnisch "Niemcy").


compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, weil Tolkien seine Protagonisten als Allegorien seiner Zeitumstände geschaffen hat.


Das ist nicht richtig. Tolkien selbst hat sich gegen solche Interpretationen vielfach gewehrt.
"_Was die tiefe Bedeutung oder „Botschaft“ des Buches angeht, so hat es nach Absicht des Autors keine. Es ist weder allegorisch, noch hat es irgendeinen aktuellen Bezug._" (aus Tolkiens Vorwort zu "Die Gefährten")


compisucher schrieb:


> Aliens und Ufos in der Phantasiewelt der Menschen ist eine literarische Parallelentwicklung, primär zuerst in den USA mit den Schriften von H. G. Wells ab ca. 1900 aufgetreten und erst mit  dem Hörspiel von 1938 (lange nachdem Tolkien seine Hauptwerke verfasste) im Bewusstsein der Öffentlichkeit  aufgetreten.


Tolkien dürfte diesen Einflüssen (u.a. über die Inklings) schon deutlich zuvor ausgesetzt gewesen sein. Bei der Figur Gollum wird in wissenschaftlicher Literatur als konkretes Vorbild Wells Morlocks diskutiert (entsprechend früh muss Tolkien Wells Werke gekannt haben). Laut der deutschen Wikipedia enthielten noch erste Entwürfe des Silmarillions um 1917 Science-Fiction-artige Elemente (leider ohne weitere Ausführungen oder der Angabe zugehöriger Einzelbelege).

Aber das alles geht an dem von mir ausgeführten Punkt vollständig vorbei. Das Beispiel war eigentlich als _reductio ad absurdum_ zu verstehen. Auch bei modernen Fantasy-Autoren ohne Science-Fiction-Bezüge sind plötzlich auftretende Hochtechnologie Alien-Rassen völlig absurd, weil das Werk sowie dessen fiktionale Welt Grenzen setzen und ein Bruch die Authentizität massiv verletzt.
Das gilt auch umgekehrt für jedes andere Genre. In einer fiktionalen Steinzeitgeschichte oder einem Star Wars sind auch nicht plötzlich Hobbits und Zauberer zu erwarteten nur weil der Autor deren Existenz nie direkt verneint hat.
Anders ausgedrückt: schon die Herangehensweise, dass alles was nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wurde, absolut möglich sein soll, ist hanebüchen. Afroamerikaner in Mittelerde entsprechen sprichwörtlich Russells Teekanne.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das europäische Mittelalter hat mit der generellen Fantasy Welt mit "westlicher Prägung" schon mal recht wenig zu tun.


Zu Tolkien und dem Mittelalter gibt es ganze Seminarreihen (https://www.tolkiengesellschaft.de/der-verein/vereinspublikationen/hither-shore/hither-shore-8/). Spätestens Bauwerke wie zum Beispiel die Hornburg oder Positionen wie der Truchsess haben mittelalterliche und keine antiken Bezüge. Auch Peter Jackson verfilmt die Menschen in Mittelerde als früh- (Rohan) bzw. hochmittelalterliche (Gondor) Kulturen.

Was "generelle Fantasy" anbetrifft, nun ja auch da gibt es ganze Abhandlungen zu den vielfältigen mittelalterlichen Anleihen (Busch und Velten, 2018).


compisucher schrieb:


> Also, beruft sich irgendwer auf "nordische Mythologie", so steht schwarz auf weiss in der Edda, dass es weisse und schwarze Alben/Elfen gibt...


Was sich in Form von Dunkelelfen bis heute in der Fantasykultur erhalten hat. Deren Darstellung ist allerdings klassischerweise unverändert kaukasisch (siehe hier oder hier), weil "schwarz" in nordischer Mythologie nun einmal nicht afroamerikanisch bedeutet. Wegen unschöner Assoziationen (schon der Text in der Edda deutet es an) meidet politisch-korrekte Fantasy das Thema aber in der Regel wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Nach dieser Logik wären wohl auch die Orks und Uruk-hais in Peter Jacksons Verfilmungen bereits teils "braun" bzw. "schwarz" (siehe hier). Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass das eine Interpretation ist, die viele teilen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Er war schlichtweg der Erste, der diese "Popkultur" erfand.


Nachfolgende Werke haben nur selten - wenn überhaupt - die Tiefe und Ernsthaftigkeit eines Tolkiens.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sofern du HdR gelesen hast, weist du auch sicherlich, dass ca. nur 15-20% in der Jackson Verfilmung umgesetzt wurde.


Es ist zwar Jahre her als ich die Bücher gelesen habe, aber 15 - 20 % klingt maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Krabonq (7. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei es ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht ist, ob ein Spiel einfach abgewertet wird oder Rezensionen mit menschenverachtenden Inhalten veröffentlicht werden. Würde als Inhaber jedweder Plattform auch 0 Toleranz gegenüber so etwas aufweisen.



Deshalb alle Rezensionen sperren ist aber eben dumm und viel zu faul.
Amazon hat genug Geld, um die per KI vorzufiltern und dann manuell zu prüfen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Deshalb alle Rezensionen sperren ist aber eben dumm und viel zu faul.
> Amazon hat genug Geld, um die per KI vorzufiltern und dann manuell zu prüfen.


Ja, aber wahrscheinlich hat die BWL Abteilung dann gesagt "Äääh, wieso nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, wenn's günstiger ist?!".
Aber darüber können wir beide nur spekulieren. Was ich bisher hier im Forum so wahrgenommen habe von Usern, die auch sonst Substanz in ihren Beiträgen zeigen, scheint die Serie bisher in mehreren Hinsichten ganz gut zu sein, also wozu die Aufregung. Ja, Amazon zensiert hier Rezensionen, aber am Ende des Tages sind wir alle mündige Bürger, die sich nach wie vor ihr eigenes Bild machen können, also somit alles nicht die Aufregung wert, in meinen Augen.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia scheint die Herkunft ungeklärt und sich möglicherweise auf "_people who live in the mountains/cave country_" zu beziehen ("_Many theories, though all unproven, abound about the origin of the name "Cherokee". It may have originally been derived from one of the competitive tribes in the area. For instance, the Choctaw word Cha-la-kee means "people who live in the mountains", and Choctaw Chi-luk-ik-bi, means "people who live in the cave country"_").
> Das wäre zwar eine (auf einem Missverständnis beruhende) Fremdbezeichnung, aber gerade von solchen Geschichten können wir Deutschen doch ein Lied singen. In den wenigsten Sprachen wird auf uns als "Deutsche" Bezug genommen, sondern vielfach nur als germanische Teilstämme (Alemannen, Sachsen) oder auch nicht sehr schmeichelhaft als Stumme (in slavischen Sprachen, vgl. polnisch "Niemcy").


Nun, da ich mich relativ stark für die Belange meiner Tsilhqotin-Nation einsetze, bleibt es nicht aus, sowohl Kontakt zu andern Nations zu haben, als auch deren Idiome (zumindest radebrechend) zu beherrschen.
Ich kann ich dir versichern, dass der Wicki Eintrag einfach falsch ist, eigentlich wie immer in Bezug zur 1st Nation.
Was ich wiederum an mangelndem Interesse unserer Belange oder eben wieder schlichtweg der typischen Arroganz der Weissen zuschreibe.
Einfaches googlen hätte Dich da weitergebracht,
Aniyvwia´i ist die sprachliche Abbildung, Aniyvwiya die Schriftabbildung, Cherokee eben für jene, die sich nicht wirklich interessieren, aber eben nur das ins google eingeben können:








						United Cherokee Nation of Indians~Aniyvwiya
					

Matters of the Heart




					www.unitedcherokeenation.net
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So am Rande:
Die Sprache meiner Tsilhqotin-Nation ist relativ einfach, ungefähr so komplex wie Deutsch.
Jene der Aniyvwiya -Nation aber ungefähr 4x so komplex als chinesisch ist?


----------



## Krabonq (8. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ich bisher hier im Forum so wahrgenommen habe von Usern, die auch sonst Substanz in ihren Beiträgen zeigen, scheint die Serie bisher in mehreren Hinsichten ganz gut zu sein, also wozu die Aufregung.



Selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Tolkien selbst hat sich gegen solche Interpretationen vielfach gewehrt.
> "_Was die tiefe Bedeutung oder „Botschaft“ des Buches angeht, so hat es nach Absicht des Autors keine. Es ist weder allegorisch, noch hat es irgendeinen aktuellen Bezug._" (aus Tolkiens Vorwort zu "Die Gefährten")


War gestern dann mir zu spät, daher nun weiter:

Natürlich ist mir das Vorwort bekannt.
Tolkien hat sich deshalb dagegen gewehrt, weil damals die einseitige Verbindung zum WK I aufgebaut wurde.
Ich tendiere zu jener Gruppe, die eine Vielzahl von Allegorien bgzl. unterschiedlicher Themen innerhalb Tolkiens Werk erkennt. Da kann man nun streiten, führt aber im Rahmen eines profanen PC-Forums zu nix.



Kaboooom schrieb:


> Tolkien dürfte diesen Einflüssen (u.a. über die Inklings) schon deutlich zuvor ausgesetzt gewesen sein. Bei der Figur Gollum wird in wissenschaftlicher Literatur als konkretes Vorbild Wells Morlocks diskutiert (entsprechend früh muss Tolkien Wells Werke gekannt haben). Laut der deutschen Wikipedia enthielten noch erste Entwürfe des Silmarillions um 1917 Science-Fiction-artige Elemente (leider ohne weitere Ausführungen oder der Angabe zugehöriger Einzelbelege).


Äh...
Tolkien hat selbst  (in Analogie zu oben bzgl. Allegorie) in einem Brief an Naomi Mitchison geschrieben, dass "Seine" Orcs von George McDonald´s The Princess and the Goblin beeinflusst wurden:
_I originally took the word from Old English orc (Beowulf, ogre, heldeofol ('hell-devil').
This is supposed not to be connected with modern English orc, ork, a name applied to various sea-beasts of the dolphin order".
Quelle:


			http://tolkien.ro/text/JRR%20Tolkien%20-%20Guide%20to%20the%20Names%20in%20The%20Lord%20of%20the%20Rings.pdf
		

Seite 9_
Also nix mit Morloks...



Kaboooom schrieb:


> Aber das alles geht an dem von mir ausgeführten Punkt vollständig vorbei.


Das Gefühl habe ich auch...


Kaboooom schrieb:


> Anders ausgedrückt: schon die Herangehensweise, dass alles was nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wurde, absolut möglich sein soll, ist hanebüchen.



Um den Punkt ging es nun mir überhaupt nicht.
Mein Hauptkritikpunkte an der ganzen "woke" Thematik ist ein ganz anderer.
Jene, die am lautesten schreien, das geht nicht, haben sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit Ursprungsquellen aus der Historie befasst, welche letztlich Tolkien beim Schreiben seiner Fantasy beeinflusst haben.
Sprich, es existiert ein Weltbild in den Köpfen und dieses wird in in die Welt referiert, das mit belegbarer Historie überhaupt nicht zu tun hat.
Somit findet sich alleinig in der Edda ein Hinweis darauf, wie die Hautfarbe (nicht Physiognomie) von einem Alb/Elf aussieht - eben schwarz und weiss.
Tolkien selbst hat sich bei der Schöpfung der Elben hierauf gar nicht festgelegt bzw. sich nicht dazu schriftlich geäußert.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> Afroamerikaner in Mittelerde entsprechen sprichwörtlich Russells Teekanne.


Eine Gottesbeweisnanalogie für den Sachverhalt heranzuziehen.
OK...

Wir beide wissen, dass die Hauptmotivation von amazon bei der "woken" Bestezung alleinig kommerziell zu sehen ist.
Denn der anteilige Markt an diverseren Gesellschaften (z. B. USA, GB, Indien) ist ungleich größer, als jener sehr überschaubare deutsche (nordische ) Markt, innerhalb einer kleinen Randgruppe dies überlaut thematisiert wird.

Wen es nicht stört, kann die Serie einfach anschauen, alle anderen werden kaum dazu gezwungen.



Kaboooom schrieb:


> Zu Tolkien und dem Mittelalter gibt es ganze Seminarreihen (https://www.tolkiengesellschaft.de/der-verein/vereinspublikationen/hither-shore/hither-shore-8/). Spätestens Bauwerke wie zum Beispiel die Hornburg oder Positionen wie der Truchsess haben mittelalterliche und keine antiken Bezüge.


Jain, z. B. Suthburg hat* im Film* bzgl. des Ringwalls und Türme die Bauweise zur Zeit der Kreuzzüge (z. B. Krak des Chevaliers oder Shobak) während die in den Felsen eingelassene Burgfried von der Rundbogenarchitektur eindeutig maurische Bauweise aus dem 8./9. Jahr. n. Chr. entspricht (z. B. Sintra Hauptportal in Spanien).

Was Tolkien im Buch so weit beschrieb, entspricht im Wesentlichen einem Wehrwall aus Piktenzeit in Schottland - was ja irgendwie naheliegend ist, wenn er beim Schreiben aus dem Fenster geguckt hat.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> Auch Peter Jackson verfilmt die Menschen in Mittelerde als früh- (Rohan) bzw. hochmittelalterliche (Gondor) Kulturen.


Gut, was Jackson daraus gemacht hat, braucht man nicht weiter kommentieren.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> Nachfolgende Werke haben nur selten - wenn überhaupt - die Tiefe und Ernsthaftigkeit eines Tolkiens.


Das ist unstrittig.


Kaboooom schrieb:


> Es ist zwar Jahre her als ich die Bücher gelesen habe, aber 15 - 20 % klingt maßlos übertrieben.


Die Zahl habe ich aus einer unbedeutenden Filmkritik entnommen, gefühlt war es auch weniger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Selektive Wahrnehmung.


Genau wie alle Rezensionen zu einem Produkt.


----------



## Krabonq (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich kann ich dir versichern, dass der Wicki Eintrag einfach falsch ist, eigentlich wie immer in Bezug zur 1st Nation.
> Was ich wiederum an mangelndem Interesse unserer Belange oder eben wieder schlichtweg der typischen Arroganz der Weissen zuschreibe.



Rein aus Interesse, du hast vorhin davon geschrieben, dass du 1/16 amerikanische Ureinwohner Abstammung hast. Was ist denn der Rest?


----------



## facehugger (8. September 2022)

Dieser Kindergarten! Schietegal ob nun weiß oder schwarz, braun/gelb oder rot. Am Ende zählt doch nur eines, das Böse ist tot

Gruß


----------



## pietcux (8. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Dieser Kindergarten! Schietegal ob nun weiß oder schwarz, braun/gelb oder rot. Am Ende zählt doch nur eines, das Böse ist tot
> 
> Gruß


Und Butter bei die Fische!


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, du hast vorhin davon geschrieben, dass du 1/16 amerikanische Ureinwohner Abstammung hast. Was ist denn der Rest?


Italien, Österreich, Ungarn, Deutsch = story hier:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/die-geschichte-hinter-euch-eine-art-genealogiethread.617923/


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab das nicht mitbekommen, außer vom Hörensagen über irgendein Interview, und ich bin echt viel im Netz unterwegs. Also scheint es nicht so aggressiv gewesen zu sein


Naja, gleich die ersten Promo Bilder zeigten ja, wie divers die Hauptdarsteller nun sind. Die Produzentin hat im ersten Interview zu der Serie bestätigt, dass es für sie ganz natürlich war die Serie an aktuelle Gegegebenheiten anzupassen. Von da ab gab es noch weitere Beispiele davon, wie sie mit dem Canon gebrochen haben, nur um eine Agenda durchzudrücken.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, Amazon zensiert hier Rezensionen, aber am Ende des Tages sind wir alle mündige Bürger, die sich nach wie vor ihr eigenes Bild machen können, also somit alles nicht die Aufregung wert, in meinen Augen.


Interessant ist, dass Amazon wissentlich* diesen Zwiespalt schafft, wo doch andere Medien eher auf Nummer sicher gehen und sämtliche Ecken glattbügeln.

*Die Antworten auf Kritik kamen zu schnell und zu aufwändig.


----------



## Kaboooom (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mir das Vorwort bekannt.
> Tolkien hat sich deshalb dagegen gewehrt, weil damals die einseitige Verbindung zum WK I aufgebaut wurde.
> Ich tendiere zu jener Gruppe, die eine Vielzahl von Allegorien bgzl. unterschiedlicher Themen innerhalb Tolkiens Werk erkennt.


Was du und andere in den Geschichten zu erkennen glauben, sei euch ja unbenommen. Aufgrund dessen aber Tolkien bestimmte Gedanken, Absichten oder konkrete Vorstellungen über seine Figuren zuzuschreiben (und genau letzteres hast du getan!), geht nun einmal nicht. Umso mehr, wenn dir - wie du vorgibst - das Vorwort und die Tatsache, das sich Tolkien explizit dagegen gewehrt hat, bereits bekannt war.


compisucher schrieb:


> Äh...
> Tolkien hat selbst  (in Analogie zu oben bzgl. Allegorie) in einem Brief an Naomi Mitchison geschrieben, dass "Seine" Orcs von George McDonald´s The Princess and the Goblin beeinflusst wurden [...] Das Gefühl habe ich auch...


Gollum ist kein (!) Ork.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich, es existiert ein Weltbild in den Köpfen und dieses wird in in die Welt referiert, das mit belegbarer Historie überhaupt nicht zu tun hat.
> Somit findet sich alleinig in der Edda ein Hinweis darauf, wie die Hautfarbe (nicht Physiognomie) von einem Alb/Elf aussieht - eben schwarz und weiss.


Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, was das zur Sache tun soll. 
Eine Gruppe, die sich nicht an dunkelhäutigen Orks aber an afroamerikanischen Elben stört, soll ein Problem mit schwarzen Alben in der Edda haben (die konzeptionell klar von den Lichtalben getrennt sind, die wiederum Vorläufer für Tolkiens Elben waren)?


compisucher schrieb:


> Tolkien selbst hat sich bei der Schöpfung der Elben hierauf gar nicht festgelegt bzw. sich nicht dazu schriftlich geäußert.


Das würde ich so nicht sagen.
Es gibt in den Appendix F zu "Die Rückkehr des Königs" die klare Zuschreibung  für alle Elben als "fair of skin" ("They were tall, fair of skin and grey-eyed"). Es bedarf schon einiger Verenkungen "fair of skin" nicht auf hellhäutig sondern eine schöne Haut zu beziehen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Eine Gottesbeweisnanalogie für den Sachverhalt heranzuziehen.
> OK...


Russel wendet das zwar als Analogie auf Gottesglauben an, wollte aber die Sache an sich ("_Beweislast einer Behauptung bei dem liegt, der sie aufstellt, und keinesfalls eine Widerlegungspflicht bei anderen_") durchaus allgemeingültig verstanden wissen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir beide wissen, dass die Hauptmotivation von amazon bei der "woken" Bestezung alleinig kommerziell zu sehen ist.


Mir war nicht bewusst, dass wir beide das so sehen. In dem Fall liegen wir ja gar nicht so weit auseinander.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Zahl habe ich aus einer unbedeutenden Filmkritik entnommen, gefühlt war es auch weniger.


Mein Gefühl liegt bei so etwa 70 bis 80 %.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Gollum ist kein (!) Ork.


Schätze, Du hast nicht richtig hingeschaut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo genau steht da was von Gollum?
Nochmal, er hat das recht eindeutig in einem persönlichen und handgeschriebenen Brief an  Naomi Mitchison geschrieben und die Vorlage klar in George McDonald´s The Princess and the Goblin benannt.
Eigentlich Nebenkriegsschauplatz, aber zur Klarstellung, dass er zumindest in diesem Punkt nicht die Morlocks  als Vorbild definierte.


----------



## Kaboooom (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo genau steht da was von Gollum?


In meinem Kommentar #141, den du zitiert hattest:
"_Bei der Figur Gollum wird in wissenschaftlicher Literatur als konkretes Vorbild Wells Morlocks diskutiert_"
Von Bezügen von Orks zu Morlocks habe ich nie gesprochen.


----------



## pietcux (9. September 2022)

So Folge 3 ist verfügbar und die Wertung liegt bei 3 Sternen. Werd ich heute Abend dann genießen.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

Also ich habe die dritte Folge jetzt gesehen und was soll ich sagen?
Bin total enttäuscht. Lauter Männer mit langen Haaren. Das geht gar nicht sowas.

Nein Spaß!

Mir hat sie ganz gut gefallen. 7/10.

Nur verstehe ich nicht:



Spoiler



Warum können die Orks aufeinmal kein Tageslicht ab? Sind die nicht in den Filmen auch am Tag marschiert? Oder sind das andere Orks?



und



Spoiler



Ist "der Fremde" auch ein Maiar wie Gandalf?



und



Spoiler



Ich hatte in der Vorschau einen Balrog gesehen. Auf den bin ich schon richtig gespannt.


----------



## rhalin (10. September 2022)

Fand Folge 3 auch ganz nett.

@ RyzA


Spoiler



Die Orkse passen sich sicher noch an oder bekommen von Sauron etwas in den Tee gekippt. Sind ja noch ein paar Jahre hin bis zu den Filmen


----------

